# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Άπτερα [Aptera, Oriental Pearl III, Morning Shine]

## chrb

Ποια η γνώμη σας για αυτό το καράβι;
Εμένα πάντως μου φαίνεται πολύ προσεγμένο και με καλό εσωτερικό για τη γραμμή του. Και οι καμπίνες είναι πολύ ευρύχωρες και καθαρές.

----------


## andreas

Ακριβώς τα αντίθετα έχω ακούσει δυστυχώς από γνωστούς και φίλους που έχουν ταξιδέψει. Δεν είχα την τύχη να ταξιδέψω κάποτε γι'αυτό δεν μπορώ να έχω προσωπική άποψη. Μου μίλησαν για εγκατάλειψη και χώρους που δεν είναι και οι πιο καθαροί που θα μπορούσαν.

----------


## triad

ΣΤΗΝ ΠΩΛΗΣΗ του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «¶πτερα» προέβη η Ανώνυμη Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρεία Κρήτης Α.Ε. (ΑΝΕΚ) στο πλαίσιο εκσυγχρονισμού του στόλου της, όπως αναφέρει σε χθεσινή της ανακοίνωση επιβεβαιώνοντας σχετικό σχόλιο της «Ν».

Το «Απτερα» πωλήθηκε σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες σε εταιρεία που πραγματοποιεί δρομολόγια στην Απω Ανατολή και συγκεκριμένα μεταξύ Κίνας και Κορέας.

Η ΑΝΕΚ προχώρησε στη κίνηση αυτή στο πλαίσιο της πολιτικής ανανέωσης του στόλου της, ενώ θα πρέπει να σημειωθεί ότι πέραν το τιμήματος η εταιρεία θα έχει πρόσθετα οφέλη από τη μείωση του κόστους λειτουργίας για το επόμενο πεντάμηνο.

Σημειώνεται ότι το «Απτερα» ήταν δρομολογημένο στη γραμμή Πειραιά-Ρέθυμνο, μαζί με το «Πρέβελη», ωστόσο τη χειμερινή περίοδο δρομολόγιο έκανε μόνο ένα πλοίο. Στο πλαίσιο αυτό στη χειμερινή περίοδο το συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο θα το εξυπηρετεί το «Πρέβελη».

Επισημαίνεται ότι η ΑΝΕΚ διαθέτει τώρα πλέον ένα στόλο δέκα πλοίων εκ των οποίων τα πέντε είναι στις γραμμές της Αδριατικής, τέσσερα στις εσωτερικές και το «Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος» ναυλωμένο σε γραμμή της Μεσογείου.

Τέλος, να σημειωθεί ότι στο εξάμηνο η εταιρεία εμφάνισε κύκλο εργασιών 80,35 εκατομμύρια ευρώ έναντι 77,48 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ την αντίστοιχη περυσινή περίοδο παρουσιάζoντας αύξηση κατά 3,7%, ενώ τα καθαρά αποτελέσματα (ζημίες) διαμορφώθηκαν στο ποσό των 9,16 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ έναντι ζημιών 10,35 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ το αντίστοιχο περυσινό διάστημα, παρουσιάζοντας βελτίωση κατά 11,5%. 


ΠΗΓΗ: ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ

----------


## George

Αυτό που δεν έχουμε μάθει ακόμα είναι το πότε θα παραδωθεί το πλοίο στους νέους του αγοραστές. Λογικά θα γίνουν οι ετήσιες των αλλων βαποριών της ΑΝΕΚ και μετά bye bye ΑΠΤΕΡΑ. :cry:

----------


## chrb

...kai timi den xeroume akoma.

----------


## George

Στο AIS το πλοίο πλέον εμφανίζεται ως ORIENTAL PEARL III. ¶ρα έχει παραδοθεί στους νέους του ιδιωκτήτες. :cry: 

Καλοτάξιδο και αυτό να είναι!!

----------


## andreas

Μετά από προβλήματα με την ενεργοποίηση του λογαριασμού μου, σας ξαναβρίσκω! Τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ έχουν σβηστεί από την αριστερή μεριά του πλοίου καθώς και το όνομα. Η σημαία που έχει υψώσει είναι του Παναμά.

----------


## George

To νέο όνομα γράφτηκε στην πλώρη του πλοίου ενώ σβήστηκαν τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ και από την δεξιά πάντα και από το φουγάρο.[/img]

----------


## Apostolos

Στο σκαρί του η ΑΝΕΚ ασέλγησε όσο σε κανένα άλλο πλοίο... Ίσως τώρα προσπαθεί με τον Έλυρο να κάνει κάτι μεγαλύτερο, αλλά φαίνεται πως τα χρόνια του κόψε ράψε φύγανε. Μας έμειναν μερικές φώτο για να το θυμόμαστε... Εδώ με διαφόρους φίλους κοντά του...
Picture 270.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι μια απο εμένα πρώτου το χαλάσουν... γύρω στο 1988.

Και μια λιγότερο γνωστή λεπτομέρεια, όταν πρωτοήρθε στη Σούδα και πριν μετασκευαστεί, είχε πάρει το όνομα ΧΑΝΙΑ.

aptera00b89.jpg

----------


## esperos

Ellinis  επίτρεψε  μου  να  σε  διορθώσω, το  πλοίο  ήλθε  στην  Ελλάδα  και  έφθασε  μέχρι  το  Πέραμα  με  το  Ελληνικότατο  Γιαπωνέζικο  όνομα  του  ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ,  ενώ  δε  ήταν  στο  Πέραμα  πήρε  το  όνομα  ΧΑΝΙΑ  και  τελικά  ΑΠΤΕΡΑ.

----------


## Ellinis

Mea culpa... για να επανορθώσω θα αποκαλύψω ένα μυστικό που μου αποκάλυψε ένας διπλός πράκτορας του Βιετνάμ. Το πλοίο λέγεται από το περασμένο Φλεβάρη MORNING SHINE και σύμφωνα με αυτό το άρθρο φαίνεται να ταξιδεύει μεταξύ Hainan (Κίνα)-Ha Long Bay (Βιετνάμ), διαφημιζόμενο ως κρουαζιερόπλοιο με μεταφορική ικανότητα 800 ατόμων.

----------


## a.molos

Οταν έφευγε για Ηράκλειο.

----------


## jumpman

Πρώτη φορά βλέπω τέτοια φωτογραφία του ¶πτερα.Δεν ήξερα οτι είχε και πλαϊνο καταπέλτη και μάλιστα αριστερά.Πρέπει να είναι πριν τη δεύτερη μετασκευή, σωστά;Ωραία φωτογραφία.

----------


## Leo

Ούτε κι εγώ δεν το θυμάμαι έτσι. Είναι αρκετά παλιά πιστεύω !

----------


## kalypso

APTERA postcard.jpg

μία postacard του ¶πτερα, από τις τελευταίες σειρές που κυκλοφόρισε η ΑΝΕΚ

----------


## kalypso

τώρα λέγεται Morning Shine...

----------


## jumpman

Που βρίσκεται τώρα;Ξέρει κάποιος να μας πεί;

----------


## kalypso

από ότι άκουσα πρέπει να βρίσκεται κάπου στην Κίνα....Νίκο μια και πας προς τα εκεί αν το πετύχεις βγάλε μας καμία φώτο...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> από ότι άκουσα πρέπει να βρίσκεται κάπου στην Κίνα....Νίκο μια και πας προς τα εκεί αν το πετύχεις βγάλε μας καμία φώτο...


 
ok ....  :Wink:

----------


## helatros68

Το Απτερα ,στην αρχικη του μορφη και με τα παλια σινιαλα της ΑΝΕΚ, φευγωντας απο τον Πειραια καποιο απογευμα στα τελη της δεκαετιας του 80.

----------


## kingminos

Πολυαγαπημένο καράβι της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας όσες φορές ταξίδεψα με το Καζαντζάκης και το θρυλικό KING MINOS από και μπρος το Ηράκλειο τελευταίο ξεκήναγε και πρώτο έφτανε.

----------


## kingminos

Μήπως έχετε ξεχάσει πως ήτανε το γκαράζ του ¶πτερα από μέσα θυμηθήτε με μία φωτογραφία από το google

----------


## Apostolos

> Πολυαγαπημένο καράβι της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας


Πές και απο πού πήρες την φώτο

----------


## konigi

Θέλετε μερικές φώτο του Άπτερα απο Ιαπωνία πρίν ακόμα αγοραστεί απο την Ανεκ?ετσι,για να δειτε πως το πήραμε και πώς το γυρήσαμε... :Very Happy:

----------


## konigi

Οι Φώτο ειναι από τις 2 εταιρίες της Ανατολής που υπηρέτησε πριν ακόμα έρθει στα νερά μας για να ξαναγυρήσει εκεί που ξεκινησε...

----------


## esperos

Και  το πρώτο  του  καλοκαίρι  μαζί  μας  σε  πρωϊνή  αναχώρηση  του  από  Πειραιά.

APTERA.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Ferry Atsuta ηταν το μακαριτικο El Greco!

----------


## kapas

ηθελα να ρωτησω... εχω ακουσει πολλα για τις μετασκευες αυτου του πλοιου αλλα δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα σε ποια σημεια ειχε υποστει αλλαγες... υπαρχει καποιος να μου πει αναλυτικα?? ακομα και με φοτο πριν-μετα

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Απ'οσο ξερω, κατω απο τη γεφυρα το σηκωσαν ενα deck, και πισω στην πρυμη, πριν το κανουν περιστερωνα, ειχε νομιζω ανοιχτο deck, καθως και καταπελτη στην πρυμη πισω δεξια (νομιζω). Φωτο Πριν & Μετα που ζητησες, απο το Fakta Om Fartyg.

----------


## kapas

ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε!!! αλλα διεκρινα και ενα "φουσκωμα" στο πλαι σε μια φωτο του φιλου kingminos... αυτο πως προεκειψε???

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Tα Sponsons εννοεις! Λογω της μετασκευης, βαρυνε το πλοιο και του τα εβαλαν για να μην ειναι καθισμενο. Και το Λισσος εχει, αλλα δεν πολυφαινονται!

----------


## vinman

*Δίκλινη εξωτερική καμπίνα από ταξίδι προς Πειραιά απο Ηράκλειο το 2000...*

----------


## kastro

Σε όλα τα καράβια οι δύκλινες έχουν τα κρεβάτια κάτω,η υπαρχουνε και δύκλινες με κάτω πάνω κρεβάτια;

----------


## sylver23

το πανω κατω λεγεται κουκετα.υπαρχουν καμπινες δικλινες με κουκετα.πχ ειχε το σαμινα

----------


## heraklion

Και το N.KAZANTZAKIS νομίζω ότι είχε.

----------


## f/b kefalonia

pou mporw na vrw prosfates photo tou ploiou?eixa taksidepsei paliotera kai hmoun arketa euxaristhmenos.an kai eixa akousei oti to peiraze h thalassa arketa kai kounouse polu egw den parathrhsa kati tetoio kai tksidepsa kai me 6-7 mpofor.me to susthma ais mporw na to vrw h exei stamathsei pleon na dromologeitai?

----------


## heraklion

Φιλαράκι f/b kefalonia η ΑΝΕΚ το πούλησε σε μια κορεάτικη εταιρεία και το μετονόμασε σε oriental pearl III στην συνέχεια πουλήθηκε σε μια άλλη που το έκανε μετασκευή σε κρουαζερόπλοιο 500 επιβατών και τώρα ονομάζετε morning shine.

----------


## kastro

Η εταιρεία που το πούλησε αρχικά η ΑΝΕΚ λεγότανε Georim shiping.

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

> το πανω κατω λεγεται κουκετα.υπαρχουν καμπινες δικλινες με κουκετα.πχ ειχε το σαμινα


και το λισσος εχει

----------


## kapas

> Φιλαράκι f/b kefalonia η ΑΝΕΚ το πούλησε σε μια κορεάτικη εταιρεία και το μετονόμασε σε oriental pearl III στην συνέχεια πουλήθηκε σε μια άλλη που το έκανε μετασκευή σε κρουαζερόπλοιο 500 επιβατών και τώρα ονομάζετε morning shine.


 
παιζει να υπαρχει καμια φωτο τώρινη?? κρουαζιεροπλοιο ε?? μαλιστα.... σε ποια εταιρια ανηκει τωρα?? θελω να το δω αυτο!!!!!

----------


## vinman

*Στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά παρέα με το Κάντια...πάνω απο το Κίνγκ Μίνως...*

----------


## vinman

Όπως παρουσιαζόταν στο έντυπο της ΑΝΕΚ το 1988...πρίν 20 χρόνια!!!

----------


## vinman

Απο τα φωτογραφικά κολάζ που είχα φτιάξει κατά καιρούς δεν θα μπορούσε να λείπει το ¶πτερα...
Ένα πλοίο που έφερε έναν καινούριο αέρα πολυτέλειας στα Χανιά το 1987 που δρομολογήθηκε...
Όλες οι φωτογραφίες είναι κομμένες απο φυλλάδια της Ανεκ...Οι δε εσωτερικές φωτογραφίες είναι κομμένες απο το φυλλάδιο της Ανεκ του 1989...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14110

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14111


Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένες σε όλους σας..!!!

----------


## Trakman

> Απο τα φωτογραφικά κολάζ που είχα φτιάξει κατά καιρούς δεν θα μπορούσε να λείπει το ¶πτερα...
> Ένα πλοίο που έφερε έναν καινούριο αέρα πολυτέλειας στα Χανιά το 1987 που δρομολογήθηκε...
> Όλες οι φωτογραφίες είναι κομμένες απο φυλλάδια της Ανεκ...Οι δε εσωτερικές φωτογραφίες είναι κομμένες απο το φυλλάδιο της Ανεκ του 1989...
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14110
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14111
> 
> ...


Ευχαριστούμε vinman! Ήταν πολύ όμορφο πριν του βάλουν τα "μπρατσάκια"...

----------


## Haddock

Ένα όμορφο δειλινό, από την προηγούμενη δεκαετία, στον Πειραιά. Για τους λάτρεις της ΑΝΕΚ, θαυμάστε το Άπτερα με την γνωστή σκάλα επιβιβάσης, όπως στην εξαιρετική φωτογραφία του Κίνγκ Μίνως από τον Roi Baudouin. Διακρίνονται τα Candia και Θησεύς της Miras Ferries.



Πηγή

----------


## polykas

*Ευχαριστούμε paroskayak.Ωραία φωτογραφία.*

----------


## Νικόλας

πώ πλάκα κάνετε το βαπόρι είχε εκκλησία??τώρα το έμαθα νομίζω ότι ήταν το πρώτο και το τελευταίο π είχε εκκλησία
vinman τέλειος ωραίες φότο!!!!

----------


## vinman

> πώ πλάκα κάνετε το βαπόρι είχε εκκλησία??τώρα το έμαθα νομίζω ότι ήταν το πρώτο και το τελευταίο π είχε εκκλησία
> vinman τέλειος ωραίες φότο!!!!


Φίλε Νικόλα,όλα τα πλοία της Anek απο το ¶πτερα και περα έχουν ένα μικρό χώρο σαν εκκλησάκι...(εκτός ισως απο Αρκάδι και Πρέβελης...) :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

ευχαριστώ vinman πάλι καλά που μου το είπες γιατί άλλα νόμιζα  :Very Happy:

----------


## esperos

Ήταν  η  επιθυμία  του  πρώτου  προέδρου  της  ΑΝΕΚ  Μητροπολίτη  Σελίνου  και  Κισάμου    Ειρηναίου  Γαλανάκη.

----------


## marioskef

Αλήθεια το Ελυρος θα έχει εκκλησία?

----------


## Νaval22

Η μετασκευη με το μπαουλο που το βαλανε στη πρυμνη ποτε έγινε,θυμαμαι οτι οι πλωτηρες μπήκαν χρόνια μετα απο τη μετασκευή  :Confused:

----------


## vinman

Αυγουστος 2000...
Επιστροφή απο Ηράκλειο με το Άπτερα σε ένα όμορφο ημερήσιο ταξίδι...
Φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη απο την αριστερά πλευρά που πλοίου έχοντας αφήσει αρκετά το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15530




Απο το πλώριο σαλόνι αχνοφαίνεται μπροστά μας το Ν Καζαντζάκης που είχε φύγει μισή ώρα νωρίτερα...



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15531




Καμμία ωρίτσα πρίν φτάσουμε Πειραιά και το Λισσός ακολουθεί τα απόνερα μας...



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15532




Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένες σε όλο το forum...!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Το forum ευχαριστεί.... :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

μου φαινεται πως ο καζαντζακης εφευγε 19:15 και το Απτερα 19:30

----------


## vinman

> μου φαινεται πως ο καζαντζακης εφευγε 19:15 και το Απτερα 19:30


...ημερήσιο ήταν φίλε scoufgian... :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> ...ημερήσιο ήταν φίλε scoufgian...


sorry απορροφηθηκα απο τις φωτο.γραψε λαθος........... :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## kastro

> Αυγουστος 2000...
> Επιστροφή απο Ηράκλειο με το ¶πτερα σε ένα όμορφο ημερήσιο ταξίδι...
> Φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη απο την αριστερά πλευρά που πλοίου έχοντας αφήσει αρκετά το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου...
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15530
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Το καζαντζάκης αναχώρησε μισή ώρα νωρίτερα αυτό σημαίνει ότι σε ένα τόσο χρονικό διάστημα προλάβεναι το ¶πτερα να το περάσει κα να δέσει πρώτο στον Πειραιά.Τουλάχιστον αυτό τύχεναι όταν ταξίδευα εγώ με αυτά τα καράβια.

----------


## dimitris!

Αλήθεια ποιό ήταν πιο γρήγορο το Απτερα ή το Καζαντζάκης???Α και άλλη μια απορία το Απτερα τότε μονο του ήταν απο πλευράς Ανεκ στο Ηράκλειο ή όχι??

----------


## vinman

> Αλήθεια ποιό ήταν πιο γρήγορο το Απτερα ή το Καζαντζάκης???Α και άλλη μια απορία το Απτερα τότε μονο του ήταν απο πλευράς Ανεκ στο Ηράκλειο ή όχι??


 
Το Απτερα ήταν ελαφρώς πιο γρήγορο απο το Καζαντζάκης.... :Wink: 
Εκείνη τη χρονιά παρέα στη γραμμή του έκανε ο Βενιζέλος... :Wink:

----------


## kastro

> Αλήθεια ποιό ήταν πιο γρήγορο το Απτερα ή το Καζαντζάκης???Α και άλλη μια απορία το Απτερα τότε μονο του ήταν απο πλευράς Ανεκ στο Ηράκλειο ή όχι??


Το καλοκαίρι του 2000 η ΑΝΕΚ είχε στην γραμμή Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο το ¶πτερα και το Ελ.Βενιζέλος,ήτανε το μοναδικό καλοκαίρι που η Ανέκ είχε μεταφέρει περισσότερο κόσμο στο Ηράκλειο από την Μινόαν.
Ο Βενιζέλος κατέβεναι κάθε μέρα φουλ.

----------


## konigi

Καλησπέρα,το Απτερα επειδή το ξέρω απο πρώτο χέρι τέλος αυγούστου του 2005,λίγο πριν πουληθεί δηλαδη,είχε υπηρεσιακή 18,5 μιλάκια και μέγιστη 20,3!!! Άσχετα πως ποτέ δεν το πήγαιναν τόσο...

----------


## marioskef

> Το καλοκαίρι του 2000 η ΑΝΕΚ είχε στην γραμμή Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο το ¶πτερα και το Ελ.Βενιζέλος,ήτανε το μοναδικό καλοκαίρι που η Ανέκ είχε μεταφέρει περισσότερο κόσμο στο Ηράκλειο από την Μινόαν.
> Ο Βενιζέλος κατέβεναι κάθε μέρα φουλ.


Νομίζω υπερβάλεις λίγο... Ίσως ήταν η καλύτερη χρονιά της ΑΝΕΚ σαν ποσοστό της αγοράς στο Ηράκλειο, αλλά ακόμη και τότε το δίδυμο της ΑΝΕΚ δεν ξεπερασε τις Μινωικές...
Αλλωστε ο Βενιζέλος, όσο και αν ήταν σχήμα λόγου το σχόλιό σου, δεν μπορεί να κατέβει κάθε μέρα "φουλ"

----------


## meco

> Νομίζω υπερβάλεις λίγο... Ίσως ήταν η καλύτερη χρονιά της ΑΝΕΚ σαν ποσοστό της αγοράς στο Ηράκλειο, αλλά ακόμη και τότε το δίδυμο της ΑΝΕΚ δεν ξεπερασε τις Μινωικές...
> Αλλωστε ο Βενιζέλος, όσο και αν ήταν σχήμα λόγου το σχόλιό σου, δεν μπορεί να κατέβει κάθε μέρα "φουλ"


Σίγουρα υπερβάλει.  Απλά το Βενιζέλος μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει τη γραμμή του Ηρακλείου καλύτερα από κάθε άλλο πλοίο το καλοκαίρι, επειδή έχει πάρα πολλά κρεβάτια και πρωτόκολλο λίγο κάτω από τα 3000άτομα.
Συνέχεια στα σχόλια για το Ελ.Βενιζέλος εδώ:
http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=457&page=26

Υ.Γ. Το ¶πτερα είχε υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 20κόμβους, άρα ήταν πιο γρήγορο από Ν.Καζαντζάκης και Κινγκ Μίνος.

Υ.Γ.2 Θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι άσχετο αλλά δεν ξέρω σε ποιο topic. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι εδώ που είναι για το ¶πτερα δεν είναι και τόσο λάθος. 
¶πτερα, El Greco και Δαίδαλος δεν αναφέρονται πουθενά σαν αδελφάκια. Όμως το σχήμα τους και οι διαστάσεις τους δείχνουν ότι ήταν. Έχει κανείς κάποιο σχόλιο σε αυτό?

----------


## vinman

> Υ.Γ.2 Θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι άσχετο αλλά δεν ξέρω σε ποιο topic. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι εδώ που είναι για το ¶πτερα δεν είναι και τόσο λάθος. 
> ¶πτερα, El Greco και Δαίδαλος δεν αναφέρονται πουθενά σαν αδελφάκια. Όμως το σχήμα τους και οι διαστάσεις τους δείχνουν ότι ήταν. Έχει κανείς κάποιο σχόλιο σε αυτό?


 
Aυτά τα τρία που ανέφερες και ακόμα δύο ήταν μία πεντάδα αδελφών πλοίων με διαφορετικές μετασκευές για το καθένα απο αυτά...
Τα άλλα δύο είναι Ro/ro και αν δεν κάνω λάθος το ένα απο τα δύο ανήκει στην Hsw...

----------


## meco

> Aυτά τα τρία που ανέφερες και ακόμα δύο ήταν μία πεντάδα αδελφών πλοίων με διαφορετικές μετασκευές για το καθένα απο αυτά...
> Τα άλλα δύο είναι Ro/ro και αν δεν κάνω λάθος το ένα απο τα δύο ανήκει στην Hsw...


Θυμόμουν ότι πρώτος έφερε στην Ελλάδα αυτό το πλοίο ήταν ο Αγαπητός της AGAPITOS EXPRESS FERRIES και δεν θυμόμουν λάθος τελικά:
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/shima_maru_1973.htm

Και το El Greco (και μάλλον και τα υπόλοιπα) ήταν Ro-Ro. Στο ταξίδι του από Ιαπωνία για Ελλάδα ήταν φορτωμένο με κλούβες Mitsubishi L200... :lol:

----------


## esperos

Να  πληροφορήσω  αρχικά  τον  Στέφανο  ότι  η  μετασκευή  στην  πρύμνη  και  η  προσθήκη  του  μπαούλου,  όπως  την  λέγει,  στο  ΑΠΤΕΡΑ  έγινε  το  1993.  Όσο  για  τα  αδέλφια  που  ήλθαν  στην  Ελλάδα  από  την  Ιαπωνία  τελικά  ήταν  τέσσερα  τα  ΑΠΤΕΡΑ,  ΕΛ  ΓΚΡΕΚΟ,  ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ  και  ΣΗ ΤΡΕΗΛΕΡ.


APTERA.jpg

----------


## kastro

Εκτός από αυτά τα 4 υπήρχαν και άλλα δύο το ISE MARU που δεν έτυχε να σταδιοδρομήσει στν Ελλάδα και το δεύτερο το SHIMA MARU που πέρασε αθόρυβα σαν σίφουνας και χάθηκε στα διαλυτήρια της Ινδίας.

----------


## vinman

> Να πληροφορήσω αρχικά τον Στέφανο ότι η μετασκευή στην πρύμνη και η προσθήκη του μπαούλου, όπως την λέγει, στο ΑΠΤΕΡΑ έγινε το 1993. Όσο για τα αδέλφια που ήλθαν στην Ελλάδα από την Ιαπωνία τελικά ήταν τέσσερα τα ΑΠΤΕΡΑ, ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ, ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ και ΣΗ ΤΡΕΗΛΕΡ.
> 
> 
> APTERA.jpg


 
Φίλε Esperos,σε ευχαριστύμε για τις πληροφορίες που μας δίνεις...
Είναι πραγματικά ανεκτίμητες... :Wink:

----------


## meco

> Εκτός από αυτά τα 4 υπήρχαν και άλλα δύο το ISE MARU που δεν έτυχε να σταδιοδρομήσει στν Ελλάδα και το δεύτερο το SHIMA MARU που πέρασε αθόρυβα σαν σίφουνας και χάθηκε στα διαλυτήρια της Ινδίας.


To Shima Maru ΕΙΝΑΙ το Sea Trail. Πέντε ήταν τα αδελφάκια όπως λέει ο *vinman* και όχι έξι, εκτός και αν μας ξεφεύγει κάποιο άλλο. 
Ποιος έχει τα μέσα να ενημερώσει το www.faktaomfartyg.se σχετικά?

----------


## heraklion

Σύμφωνα με τον εφοπλιστή του Σεπτεμβρίου 2006 που έκανε αφιέρωμα σε αυτά τα πλοία αναφέρει κι ένα που βούλιαξεε μετά από σύγκρουση με Κορεάτικο δεξαμενόπλοιο. Ίσως αυτό μας ξεφεύγει.

----------


## vinman

Για όλους τους καλούς φίλους του Ναυτιλία....για τα παιδιά της χθεσινής συνάντησης στη Ραφήνα...και ειδικά για τους φίλους Leo,Orion_v,Polykas,Dimitris,Ellinis,Esperos,Roi Baudoin,ParosKayak,Captain_nionios,marsant,Trakman  ,Appia_1978,sea serenade,skoufgian,Nikos,Νάξος,Rocinante.....*η Α2 καμπίνα no 15 του Άπτερα σας καλοσωρίζει και σας εύχεται να περάσετε ένα όμορφο ταξίδι μέχρι το Ηράκλειο...*



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15847

----------


## Orion_v

:Very Happy:  Απιστευτος !!!

----------


## polykas

> Για όλους τους καλούς φίλους του Ναυτιλία....για τα παιδιά της χθεσινής συνάντησης στη Ραφήνα...και ειδικά για τους φίλους Leo,Orion_v,Polykas,Dimitris,Ellinis,Esperos,Roi Baudoin,ParosKayak,Captain_nionios,marsant,Trakman  ,Appia_1978,sea serenade,skoufgian,Nikos,Νάξος,Rocinante.....*η Α2 καμπίνα no 15 του ¶πτερα σας καλοσωρίζει και σας εύχεται να περάσετε ένα όμορφο ταξίδι μέχρι το Ηράκλειο...*
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15847


*Θα μας τρελάνεις εσύ δε λίγο*.*¶ντε να δούμε τι άλλο μας  περιμένει*.

----------


## Ellinis

> Όσο για τα αδέλφια που ήλθαν στην Ελλάδα από την Ιαπωνία τελικά ήταν τέσσερα τα ΑΠΤΕΡΑ, ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ, ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ και ΣΗ ΤΡΕΗΛΕΡ.





> Σύμφωνα με τον εφοπλιστή του Σεπτεμβρίου 2006 που έκανε αφιέρωμα σε αυτά τα πλοία αναφέρει κι ένα που βούλιαξεε μετά από σύγκρουση με Κορεάτικο δεξαμενόπλοιο. Ίσως αυτό μας ξεφεύγει.


Τέσσερα ήταν τα αδελφάκια που ήρθαν στην Ελλάδα:

Άπτερα (1973-Pegasus)
Sea Trailer (1973-Shima Maru)
Δαίδαλος (1973-Οrion)
El Greco (1972-Ferry Atsuta)

Το πέμπτο ήταν το ISE MARU που σταδιοδρόμησε στις Φιλιππίνες ως ST.EZEKIEL MORENO. 

Το ιστορικό του έχει ως εξής:

Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1973 στο Hayashikane Shipbuilding, Shimonoseki ως ISE MARU.
1978: Μετανομάστηκε MIYASAKI. 
1996: Πωλήθη στη Negros Navigation, Φιλιππίνων ως ST. EZEKIEL MORENO. Ταξίδευε μεταξύManila-Iloilo- Ozamis / Bacolod / Iloilo- Zamboanga- Gen. Santos. 
2007 04: Πωλήθη ως EZEKIEL MORENO για διάλυση στη Chittagong.

και μια φωτογραφία του:

clip_image002.jpg
Πηγή

O castro έχει δίκιο οτι υπήρχε και 6ο πλοίο, ονομαζόταν FERRY KASHI.

----------


## Trakman

> Για όλους τους καλούς φίλους του Ναυτιλία....για τα παιδιά της χθεσινής συνάντησης στη Ραφήνα...και ειδικά για τους φίλους Leo,Orion_v,Polykas,Dimitris,Ellinis,Esperos,Roi Baudoin,ParosKayak,Captain_nionios,marsant,Trakman  ,Appia_1978,sea serenade,skoufgian,Nikos,Νάξος,Rocinante.....*η Α2 καμπίνα no 15 του ¶πτερα σας καλοσωρίζει και σας εύχεται να περάσετε ένα όμορφο ταξίδι μέχρι το Ηράκλειο...*
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15847



Φίλε vinman δεν ανοίγεις κανένα μουσείο _ναυτιλιακής ιστορίας_ λέω εγώ?!?!?! Καλή ιδέα,ε?!?! Είσαι φοβερός!! Σ'ευχαριστώ πάαααααααρα πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!

----------


## Leo

Ας κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια να σωθεί το Γεώργιος Εξπρές, να εκθέσει ο vinman και *όχι μόνο* τους θυσαυρούς τους..

----------


## Νaval22

> Να πληροφορήσω αρχικά τον Στέφανο ότι η μετασκευή στην πρύμνη και η προσθήκη του μπαούλου, όπως την λέγει, στο ΑΠΤΕΡΑ έγινε το 1993. Όσο για τα αδέλφια που ήλθαν στην Ελλάδα από την Ιαπωνία τελικά ήταν τέσσερα τα ΑΠΤΕΡΑ, ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ, ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ και ΣΗ ΤΡΕΗΛΕΡ.


πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση το 93 έγινε η μετασκευή και το 2000 θυμήθηκαν ότι το βαπόρι χρειαζόταν πιο πολύ ευστάθεια και του βάλανε αυτα τα κακάσχημα μπρατσακια?espere μήπως υπήρξε κάποιος κανονισμός solas που τα επέβαλε τότε? επίσης παρατήρησα πως εκτός απο τη πρύμνη είχε προεκταθεί το τελευταίο deck κάτω απο τη γέφυρα και η πρόοψη του είχε γίνει ένα με τον καθρέπτη

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητέ  Στέφανε,  η  μετασκευή  του  93  έγινε  για  λειτουργικούς  μάλλον  λόγους,  η  αντικατάσταση  του  πρυμνιού-πλευρικού  καταπέλτη, αλλά  και  η  προσθήκη  του  μπαούλου  για  εξυπηρέτηση  επιβατών.  Τώρα  όσον  αφορά  την  προσθήκη    των  sponsons,  μην  ξεχνάς  ότι  το 2000 είναι  τέσσερα  χρόνια  αργότερα  από  το  1996, έτος που  βυθίστηκε  το  ESTONIA  και  τα  sponsons  γίνονται  πλέον  της  μόδας  όπως  ξέρεις  και για  το  ΑΠΤΕΡΑ  πιθανολογώ  να  ήθελαν  να  του  κάνουν  μια  αναβάθμιση  με  την  προοπτική  μιας  καλής  πώλησης  του. 
¶λλωστε  εκείνη  την  εποχή  περίπου  είχε  ακουστεί  ότι  ήταν  προς  πώληση.  
Και  κάτι  που  ίσως  να  το  γνωρίζεις,  την  σχετική  μελέτη  προσθήκης  sponsons  την  έκανε  ο  γνωστός  Δανέζικος  οίκος  Knud  E.  Hansen.

----------


## sunflower

Φιλε ELLNIS εδω σου εχω μια φωτογραφια απο το 6 αδελφακι του Απτερα....το οποιο μαλιστα ειχε και πλωριο καταπελτη σε αντιθεση με τα αλλα...
image67.gif

και μια φωτο τοθ 5 τισ σειρας που ζει καπoυ στις Φιλιππινες...!!
image3255.jpg

----------


## kapas

παιδια μηπως υπαρχει καμια φωτο του οπως ειναι τωρα????

----------


## vinman

Δύο φωτογραφίες του ακόμη...
Πρίν 23 χρόνια,1985,Πέραμα με το όνομα Χανιά....λίγο πρίν τη μετασκευή του...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17035


...και 31 χρόνια πρίν ως Pegasus στο Τόκιο...



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17036


(κομμένες απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## Ellinis

Σήμερα όλοι έχουμε κάτι να πούμε για το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ, αλλά πριν 20 χρόνια περίπου ο κόσμος μίλαγε για το τότε καμάρι της ΑΝΕΚ, το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ. 

Ας το θυμηθούμε έτσι όπως ήταν όταν πρωτοήρθε, από αφίσα που είχε ναυτιλιακό περιοδικό της εποχής.

aptera1.jpg

----------


## apollo_express

Το θυμάμαι που ερχόταν στη Νάξο, για τις εκδρομές που έκανε η ΑΝΕΚ του Αγίου Πνεύματος. Μου φαινόταν τεράστιο σε σχέση με τα άλλα που έρχονταν.

----------


## kastro

Μία ιστορική του ¶πτερα χωρίς φούσκωμα στο πλάι.
Το δίπλα πρέπει να είναι το παλιό Αριάδνη.

----------


## scoufgian

> Μία ιστορική του ¶πτερα χωρίς φούσκωμα στο πλάι.
> Το δίπλα πρέπει να είναι το παλιό Αριάδνη.


το διπλα περισσοτερο για Μιλενα μου κανει

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> το διπλα περισσοτερο για Μιλενα μου κανει


Μηπως ειναι το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ? Θυμαμαι οτι καποτε εκανε κατι δρομολογια για Κυκλαδες-Κρητη-Κασο-Καρπαθο-Ροδο. Το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ εκανε 12νησα.

----------


## scoufgian

> Μηπως ειναι το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ? Θυμαμαι οτι καποτε εκανε κατι δρομολογια για Κυκλαδες-Κρητη-Κασο-Καρπαθο-Ροδο. Το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ εκανε 12νησα.


δεν αποκλειεται αλλα αυτη η φωτογραφια δεν μας αφηνει και περισσοτερα περιθωρια για zoom......

----------


## kapas

υπαρχει κανενα νεο απο το πλοιο??? που ειναι τωρα, δρομολογια κτλ?? :Confused:

----------


## samurai

Ζει στην Κίνα και έχει μετατραπεί σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο για 500 επιβάτες. Λέγεται MORNING SHINE και ταξιδεύει στη γραμμή *&#171;Beihai* (Guangxi Province)* - Ha Long bay* (Vietnam)*&#187;*

----------


## heraklion

? :Confused:

----------


## kapas

> 500 .  MORNING SHINE     *Beihai* (Guangxi Province)* - Ha Long bay* (Vietnam)**


  ????        ... :Smile:

----------


## manolis m.

> ?


     1500 ....          .

----------


## heraklion

. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
http://picasaweb.google.gr/lh/view?n...92555139184866

----------


## kapas

ωραιος ο heraklion!!!!! το απτερακι μας... κοιτα πως καταντησε.... :Sad:  αλλαξανε και τον καταπελτη...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

1993             

newfilm (65).jpg

----------


## sedix

!!  :Sad:  


         openseas.gr    4/4/2009 !!!

http://www.openseas.gr/OPENSEAS/sear...=15&Submit.y=8


    , 
           .

             2000 !!

       9   03:04   !!!  :Surprised:

----------


## Leo

sedix,                 .

aptera.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

!               99   2001    !           :Confused:  :Smile:

----------


## sedix

Κι ομως ψαχνοντας στο google βρηκα αυτα τα αρθρα απο τα 2000 !!

http://www2.rizospastis.gr/storyPlai...1&action=print



και αυτο :


ΤΑ ΑΥΡΙΑΝΑ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ
Αθήνα, 2 Οκτωβρίου 2000 (21:13 UTC+2) 


Από το υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας ανακοινώθηκε ο παρακάτω κατάλογος με πλοία για τα οποία άρθηκε η απαγόρευση απόπλου 
Από το υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας ανακοινώθηκαν τα παρακάτω έκτακτα δρομολόγια που θα πραγματοποιηθούν αύριο για την εξυπηρετήσουν το επιβατικό κοινό, μετά το πρόβλημα που δημιουργήθηκε με την απαγόρευση του απόπλου στα πλοία που δεν πληρούν τις προϋποθέσεις της ΕΕ. 
ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ 
ΟΝΟΜΑ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΩΡΑ ΑΝΑΧ. ΛΙΜΕΝΕΣ ΠΡΟΟΡΙΣΜΟΥ 
ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΕΞ. 07:30 ΣΥΡΟ ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ 
ΧΑΪΣΠΙΝΤ 3 07:45 ΣΥΡΟ-ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ 
ΧΑΪΣΠΙΝΤ 1 08:00 ΚΥΘΝΟ-ΣΕΡΙΦΟ-ΣΙΦΝΟ ΜΗΛΟ 
ΧΑΪΣΠΙΝΤ 4 . 08:00 ΠΑΡΟ-ΝΑΞΟ 
ΚΑΝΤΙΑ 08:00 ΠΑΡΟ-ΝΑΞΟ- ΘΗΡΑ-ΙΟ 
ΦΛΑΙΝΓΚ ΚΑΤ 4 11:00 ΠΑΡΟ-ΘΗΡΑ 
ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ 14:00 ΠΑΤΜΟ-ΛΕΡΟ-ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟ-ΚΩ-ΡΟΔΟ 
ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ 14:00 ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ 
ΜΑΡΙΝΑ 16:00 ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟ-ΚΩ-ΡΟΔΟ 
ΧΑΪΣΠΙΝΤ 3 16:00 ΣΥΡΟ-ΠΑΡΟ-ΝΑΞΟ 
ΙΑΛΥΣΟΣ 17:00 ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ-ΡΟΔΟ 
*ΑΠΤΕΡΑ* 20:30 *ΚΥΘΗΡΑ*- ΧΑΝΙΑ 
ΣΑΠΦΩ 20:00 ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΛΗΜΝΟ 
ΑΠΟ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ 
07:40 ΣΗ ΤΖΕΤ ΙΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ-ΠΑΡΟ 
07:45 HIGHSPEED 2 ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ 
08:00 ΦΛΑΙΝΓΚ ΚΑΤ 3 ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ-ΠΑΡΟ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΙΟ- ΘΗΡΑ 08:15 BLUE STAR ITHAK ΓΙΑ ΑΝΔΡΟ-ΣΥΡΟ-ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ-ΠΑΡΟ-ΝΑΞΟ- 




τοτε δεν εμενα στα κυθηρα και δεν ξερω αν οντως το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ εκανε αυτα τα δρομολογια . 
Αν υπαρχει κανενας τσιριγωτης στο φορουμ ας το επιβεβαιωσει !!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

συστηματικα δρομολογια προς κυθηρα δεν εκανε ποτε!εκεινη την περιοδο(2000)εκανε τη γραμμη ηρακλειο-πειραιας.ισως αυτο το αρθρο που λες να αναφερεται σε καμια προσωρινη αντικατασταση του ΚΑΝΤΙΑ που ερχοταν τοτε :Wink:

----------


## sedix

> συστηματικα δρομολογια προς κυθηρα δεν εκανε ποτε!εκεινη την περιοδο(2000)εκανε τη γραμμη ηρακλειο-πειραιας.ισως αυτο το αρθρο που λες να αναφερεται σε καμια προσωρινη αντικατασταση του ΚΑΝΤΙΑ που ερχοταν τοτε


 
 Δεν ξερω , τι να πω ?

Παντως η προχθεσινη εμφανιση του ΑΠΤΕΡΑ στα δρομολογια του openseas.gr  αποτελει μυστηριο !!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## agira

Το ¶πτερα πλάι σε άλλους θρυλους.

----------


## Naias II

Ωραία φωτο. Μπορούμε να την έχουμε σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση?

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Ειναι ωραιο να ξερεις οτι ενα πλοιο θρυλος το οποιο αγαπησες και συπμαθησες πολυ δεν κατεληξε σε καποιο διαλυτηριο για παλιοσιδερα αλλα αρμενιζει ακομα τις θαλασσες εστω τις ξενες

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΠΤΕΡΑ το 1996 στον πειραια ,πρωην ΧΑΝΙΑ ονομα που ειχε κατα τη διαρκεια της μετασκευης οπου το οναμα αυτο ηταν αναγλυφα γραμμενο και στα καθισματα του deck.

aptera.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Το πλοίο ένα ηλιόλουστο πρωινό στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά

----------


## MILTIADIS

ευχαριστουμε πολυ ben bruce και dimitris T πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες σας!!

----------


## DimitrisT

στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά

----------


## Naias II

Ευχαριστούμε DimitriT για τις φωτογραφίες του βαποριού που δεν είναι πια κοντά μας

----------


## DimitrisT

Το ¶πτερα παλιά στον Πειραιά

----------


## MILTIADIS

πολυ καλη!!!βλεπω πισω οτι διακρινεται και η πλωρη του ''βασιλια''! :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

> πολυ καλη!!!βλεπω πισω οτι διακρινεται και η πλωρη του ''βασιλια''!


χαιρομαι που σου αρέσει αν θέλεις να δεις το βασιλια δες εδώ

----------


## DimitrisT

Μια ακόμα φωτο του πλοίου στον Πειραιά

----------


## opelmanos

Aυτή η σκάλα που έχει στα πλάγια τι είναι?Απο εκεί γινόταν η επιβίβαση των επιβατών και απο πίσω τα οχηματα?

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Μια χρονια που γυριζα απο Ρεθυμνο θυμαμαι ειχαμε επιβιβαστει στο πλοιο απο ενα πλαινο καταπελτη!!αλλα οχι απο σκαλα!ηταν κιολας ο καταπελτης απο την αριστερη μερια του πλοιου!

----------


## DimitrisT

Δεν νομίζω να ανεβοκατέβαινε κόσμος από εκεί γιατί από άλλες φωτο που είδα έχει ενα μικρό παράθυρο εκεί ,μάλλον κάποια επισκευή θα έκαναν.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B ¶πτερα...* εν πλω σε κάποια αναχώρησή του...

O246.jpg

----------


## harlek

> Μια χρονια που γυριζα απο Ρεθυμνο θυμαμαι ειχαμε επιβιβαστει στο πλοιο απο ενα πλαινο καταπελτη!!αλλα οχι απο σκαλα!ηταν κιολας ο καταπελτης απο την αριστερη μερια του πλοιου!


Αυτός ο καταπέλτης υπήρχε για πολύ λίγο όταν πρωτοήρθε το πλοίο στον Πειραιά. Μετά τον εξαφάνισαν, ταυτόχρονα με την επιμήκυνση που έγινε.
Εγώ όταν είχα ταξιδέψει (αφού είχε καταργηθεί ο πλαϊνός καταπέλτης) οχήματα και επιβάτες έμπαιναν "κανονικά" από πίσω.

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Φιλε μου δεν λεω για τον πρυμνιο καταπελτη οπου εμπαιναν και αυτοκινητα!μιλαω για ενα καταπελτη μικρο που υπηρχε στην αριστερη πλευρα και ηταν για επιβατες!:wink:Αλλωστε το ταξιδι μου ηταν προσφατο νομιζω το 2002!

----------


## gtogias

Το ¶πτερα μπαίνει στον Πειραιά, Μεγάλη Πέμπτη του 2003:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44216

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Το ¶πτερα μπαίνει στον Πειραιά, Μεγάλη Πέμπτη του 2003:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44216


Φιλε gtogias παρα πολυ καλη η φωτογραφια σου ποιοτικη αλλα και τραβηγμενη απο ομορφη γωνια ληψης .

----------


## gtogias

Καλημέρα φίλε TSS Apollon

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια. Ιδιαίτερα όταν προέρχονται από κάποιον με τέτοιας ποιότητας δείγματα δουλειάς.
Δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι καλύτερη η γωνία λήψης αφού είναι από κατάστρωμα του Μυτιλήνη. Βέβαια είναι δύο φωτό και όχι μια. Ο 50άρης με πούλησε και δεν υπήρχε χρόνος για αλλαγή σε πιο ευρυγώνιο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

H οπτικη γωνια της φωτο ειναι ακριβως αυτη που μου αρεσει ωστε να απολαμβανω οπτικα ενα πλοιο, ευχαριστω πολυ να εισαι καλα.

----------


## Rocinante

> H οπτικη γωνια της φωτο ειναι ακριβως αυτη που μου αρεσει ωστε να απολαμβανω οπτικα ενα πλοιο, ευχαριστω πολυ να εισαι καλα.


Moi aussie  :Wink:

----------


## apollo_express

Το θυμάμαι στη Νάξο που ερχόταν με Κρητικούς για εκδρομή. Δίπλα του τα πλοία της γραμμής ήταν σα βάρκες!

----------


## dimitris!

Και γω πράγματι τότε το θυμόμουν θηρίο μαζί με βασιλία Μίνοα και Ν. Καζαντζάκη...Ας μη μιλήσω για Λισσός, Λατω που τα ένιωθα τότε υπερωκεάνια.Σήμερα πια ένα πλοίο των 140 μετρων ειναι π.χ το νήσος Μύκονος και μας φαίνεται μικρούλι...

----------


## Tsikalos

Το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο το χρησιμοποιούσα αρκετά στα πρώτα χρόνια σπουδές στην Αθήνα.Ειδικά στο τμήμα Ηράκλειο -Πειραιά αφού έφευγε κι ένα τέταρτο αργότερα.
Ήταν πολύ συνεπές στην ώρα του στον Πειραία στις 6.15 και μάλιστα με τη δυνατότητα να κατεβείς από τον καταπέλτη και να μην περιμένεις κανένα.
Επίσης το ψυγειάκι του το οποίο ήταν πολύ βολικά στον καταπέλτη με βόλεε όταν ανέβαζα σταφύλια κτλ.
Ανήμερα του Σεισμού ήταν το μέσο διαφυγής μου από την Αθήνα.Έφτασα νωρίς στο λειμάνι και από τους μετασεισμούς κούναγε το βαπόρι αν και δεμένο!! Εκεί δυστυχώς έμαθα ότι είχε νεκρούς αυτός ο σεισμός. Από το καρτοτηλέφωνο τότε του πλοίου ειδοποίησα και την Κρήτη ότι όλα καλώς
Οι καμπίνες του ικανοποιητικές καμμία σχέση με τα ΚΑΝΤΙΑ/ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ που ήταν ακόμη στη γραμμή που τουαλλέτα δεν είχαν και πλήρωνες και το ίδιο περιμένοντας τόση ώρα για να αράξεις.
Σαλονάκι όχι τίποτα το πολύ ιδιαίτερο
Όσο για το δρομολόγιο που αναφέρθηκε κάποιος για Κύθηρα, πρέπει να ήταν λίγο μετά το ναυάγιο του ΣΑΜΙΝΑ και τότε είχε γίνει μία απαγόρευση απόλπου για κάτι νέα μέτρα που επιβλήθησαν.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Απτερα*...

206.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στα πιο όμορφα του χρόνια, κατάλευκο και λιτό, "δωρικό" θα έλεγα. 
πρωτού το φορτώσουν με έξτρα ντεκ και του βγάλουν τον πλαϊνό καταπέλτη.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑPTERA δωρικο,οπως πολυ σωστα ειπε ο ellinis ,το 1987.Μια αεροφωτογραφια του Γεωργιου Κουρουπη


aptera.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

> ΑPTERA δωρικο,οπως πολυ σωστα ειπε ο ellinis ,το 1987.Μια αεροφωτογραφια του Γεωργιου Κουρουπη
> 
> 
> aptera.jpg


 πωωω!!ολα τα λεφτα και η φωτογραφια και το πλοιο!!!
να σαι καλα μπεν!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑPTERA στον πειραια το 1996

negatives (54).jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Για τους φίλους του όμορφου πλοίου που βιάσαμε όσο κανένα άλλο!!!!
To πλοίο ως Χανιά στο Πέραμα...

Chania ex Pegasus  May 1986.jpg

Copyright: Albert Novelli

----------


## nippon

Δειτε την μπροσουρα!! Δεν σας θυμισει κατι?? Οι Παλαιοτεροι μπορει να τον θυμουνται....Η ΑΝΕΚ οταν το πρωτοεφερε εκανε την διαφημιση με φαση την φωτο της μπροσουρας και με το ονομα ΧΑΝΙΑ

Πηγη: funekichimurase2.lolipop.jp

----------


## Chris_Chania

> Για τους φίλους του όμορφου πλοίου που βιάσαμε όσο κανένα άλλο!!!!
> To πλοίο ως Χανιά στο Πέραμα...
> 
> Chania ex Pegasus  May 1986.jpg
> 
> Copyright: Albert Novelli


Ομορφη και συλλεκτική φωτογραφία απο ενα βαπόρι που αγαπήσαμε κ ταξιδεψαμε πολλες φορες μαζι του....

----------


## Apostolos

To Πλοίο ποιό όμορφο απο ποτέ και με πρόσδεση με τον πλαϊνό καταπέλτη...
Πρέπει να είναι οι πρώτες μέρες μετά την μετασκευή

APTERA.jpg

----------


## Chris_Chania

> To Πλοίο ποιό όμορφο απο ποτέ και με πρόσδεση με τον πλαϊνό καταπέλτη...
> Πρέπει να είναι οι πρώτες μέρες μετά την μετασκευή
> 
> APTERA.jpg


Τι μας θύμισες φιλε Απόστολε...σ ευχαριστούμε για την πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία απο το αγαπημένο μας ¶πτερα....

----------


## MILTIADIS

> To Πλοίο ποιό όμορφο απο ποτέ και με πρόσδεση με τον πλαϊνό καταπέλτη...
> Πρέπει να είναι οι πρώτες μέρες μετά την μετασκευή


τα ευσημα μου στον Αποστολο.

Μου φαινεται σαν να ηταν χθες οταν πριν απο 15+ χρονια πηγαινα και το χαζευα καθε βραδυ που ειχε δρομολογιο στο λιμανι της σουδας...παντα δεμενο με ''ανορθοδοξο'' τροπο στην προβλητα,καθετα στο σημειο που δενουν σημερα τα πλοια..το θυμαστε? :Razz:

----------


## Chris_Chania

> τα ευσημα μου στον Αποστολο.
> 
> Μου φαινεται σαν να ηταν χθες οταν πριν απο 15+ χρονια πηγαινα και το χαζευα καθε βραδυ που ειχε δρομολογιο στο λιμανι της σουδας...παντα δεμενο με ''ανορθοδοξο'' τροπο στην προβλητα,καθετα στο σημειο που δενουν σημερα τα πλοια..το θυμαστε?


Το θυμόμαστε φίλε Μιλτιάδη, το καμαρώναμε τότε αυτό το βαπόρι που εκείνη την εποχή είχε φέρει το κάτι διαφορετικό στα Χανιά με την τότε 'πολυτέλεια' του... 
Ο ανορθόδοξος τρόπος που έδενε πάντως αναδείκνυε την ομορφιά του βαποριού αυτού...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ουσιαστικα ηταν το πρωτο <φουλ μετασκευασμενο> ιαπωνικο φερυ για της εσωτερικες γραμμες, μετα το αιολις του ευθυμιαδη.Στις εξβτερικες γραμμες ειχε προηγηθει το αδελφο el greco.Στo Aptera η μελετη μετασκευης ηταν  απο το γραφειο Ασφη-Σκουνακη  και τα εσωτερικα τα ειχε κανει η παγκοσμιου φημης ΑΜΚ του ζευγους κατζουρακη.Για το 1987 ,που βγηκε ηταν κατι πρωτογνωρο.Το πρωτο με κυλιομενες σκαλες και τα γνωστα συνχρονα υλικα που βαζουν σχεδον μεχρι και σημερα.Ηταν το βαπορι που εθεσε στανταρ για ολα τα επερχομενα βαπορια αυτου του στυλ που ηταν πολλα.

----------


## kapas

να ρωτησω κατι... το απτερα διπλαρωνε την γραμμη με το κυδον?

----------


## MILTIADIS

το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ διπλαρωνε το απτερα.το ΚΥΔΩΝ ηταν αρχικα μονο του και μετα με το ΚΡΗΤΗ.δεν θυμαμαι αν προλαβε το απτερα..

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το KYDON ηταν στην γραμμη μεχρι τις αρχες του 1989 μαζι με το ΑPTERA.Mετα στη θεση του ηρθε το ΚRITI και το 1994 ηρθε πλεον το LISSOS.Tο ΑPTERA εφυγε  το 1997 απο τα χανια και ηρθε στη θεση του τεραστιο για τα δεδομενα της εποχης LATO.

----------


## MILTIADIS

Α μπραβο!εχεις δικιο φιλε Κωστα.τωρα θυμηθηκα οτι το ΚΡΗΤΗ ανεβαινε θεσσάλονικη τελη του 80 οχι πειραια..το διδυμο ΚΥΔΩΝ/ΑΠΤΕΡΑ ηταν κατι σαν το σημερινο ΛΑΤΩ/ΕΛΥΡΟΣ απο αποψη συγκρισης να φανταστειτε!η ιστορια επεναλαμβανεται! :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mονο που το LATO ειναι μια χαρα καραβι.Δωστε σημασια στη λεξη καραβι.Γιατι και δυο προπελες εχει και προπελακι και αιρκοντισιον και και και, που δεν τα ειχε ο θρυλικος KYDON.

----------


## MILTIADIS

Μιλαω για αλλου ειδους συγκριση..το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ εκεινη την εποχη ηταν κατι ασυναγωνιστο,πολυτελες και πρωτογνωρο για τα δεδομενα της γραμμης.κατι αντιστοιχο με το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ σημερα.αντιστοιχα παλι τοτε η ''μπογια''του αγαπημενου μας κυδωνα ειχε αρχισε να περναει,οπως συμβαινει σημερα με το λατω.μιλαω για το πως τα αντιμετωπιζε ο κοσμος σε σχεση με τα αλλα,δεν το πηγα στο τεχνικο μερος..

----------


## theofilos-ship

*ΑΠΤΕΡΑ πανω απ'το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ.

*100_2169.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Aπτερα*... 
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_

aptera.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Απτερα...φωτογραφημενο στο υψος  της Πειραικης στις 29-4-1994._

ΑΠΤΕΡΑ.jpg
_Φωτογραφια παλιος καλος φιλος καραβολατρης_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Aπτερα*... 
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_

SHIP1_3014.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σπανια και ιστορικη φωτο απο τον Κωσταντινο Παππα και τον ΤSS APOLLON που μοιραζεται τα παντα μαζι μας

----------


## Chris_Chania

Το Απτερα σε μια όχι κ τόσο πολύ φωτογραφημένη θέση (αν δεν κάνω λάθος δεν έχει ξανά ανέβει στο forum....)

Πηγή: http://raflucgr.ra.funpic.de

----------


## gasim

τα μαγουλάκια του Απτερα, ένα πρωϊνό του Σεπτέμβρη του 2003.

Piraeus Port 22.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

To βιολί σου εσύ!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> τα μαγουλάκια του Απτερα, ένα πρωϊνό του Σεπτέμβρη του 2003.
> 
> Piraeus Port 22.jpg



Oλες οι φωτογραφιες σου ειναι απιθανες με ξεχωριστη οπτικη γωνια και επαγγελματικες.

----------


## gasim

Παιδιά, 

ευχαριστώ για τα σχόλια.  Εδώ ταιριάξανε τα δύο μου μεράκια, η φωτογραφία και τα πλοία.

Να' στε καλά.

----------


## giorgos....

Πωλητήριο στο ¶πτερα.. Το πλοίο βρίσκεται στην Κορέα οπου και αναμένει αγοραστή. Ας ελπίσουμε οτι δεν θα είναι κάποιος διαλητής ο επόμενος κάτοχος του..

http://www.marinedigital.com/greece/...dsNo=S40748032

----------


## Apostolos

Ότι πρέπει για να επιστρέψει  :Smile:

----------


## konigi

Συμφωνώ με τον Απόστολο!!!!
Και να γυρήσει εκεί που ήταν!!!
Πειραιά - Ρέθυμνο!!!!
Μια χαρά τα πήγαινε τότε!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Μια χαρά τα πήγαινε τότε που είχε να "ανταγωνιστεί" ΛΑΤΩ και ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στα Χανιά... Τώρα με το ΈΛΥΡΟΣ- BLUE HORIZON από τη μια και τα Παλάτια από την άλλη, οι μόνο που μπορεί να το προτιμούσαν θα ήταν οι χωρίς μεταφορικό μέσο επιβάτες του Ρεθύμνου. Δύσκολο να σταθεί έτσι βαπόρι...

----------


## Chris_Chania

Το θυμάμαι όταν είχε έρθει στην Ελλάδα και μπήκε στην γραμμή των Χανίων...πίσω στο 1987. Το ¶πτερα άνηκε στην δεύτερη γενιά των αποκτημάτων της ΑΝΕΚ μετά την ιστορική τετράδα Κύδων, Κρήτη, Κάντια, Ρέθυμνο. Μπροστά τους φάνταζε κρουαζιερόπλοιο, με. .πρωτοφανείς καινοτομίες για την εποχή...κυλιόμενες σκάλες, εκκλησάκι, ταχύτητα, μεγάλα και άνετα καταστρώματα (μόνο την πρώτη περίοδο της ζωής του, γιατι μετά άρχισαν οι μετασκευές-καταστροφές του βαποριού αυτού). Θυμάμαι που ανεβαίναμε με τις κυλιόμενες σκάλες κ γύρω γύρω οι καθρέπτες, πολύ όμορφη αίσθηση τότε, έστω κ αν σήμερα ακούγεται τετριμμένο για τα σύγχρονα βαπόρια.

Aptera 1.png
Πηγή: Φυλλάδιο ΑΝΕΚ 1990

Στο τέλος των κυλιόμενων σκαλιών, ένας χώρος υποδοχής που ως συνήθως χρησιμοποιόταν και σαν...κρεβατοκάμαρα από τον κόσμο...συνεχίζοντας ανεβαίνες λίγα σκαλιά και έφτανες στο μεγάλο, διπλό σαλόνι με το μεγάλο μπαρ αναμεσα στα 2 σαλόνια, τους κόκκινους καναπέδες και τις καθρεπτίζουσες κολώνες.

Aptera 2.png
Πηγή: Φυλλάδιο ΑΝΕΚ 1990

Εξωτερικά ήταν ένα όμορφο σκαρί, και στην αρχή το μάτι σου έπεφτε στον πρύμνιο αριστερό καταπέλτη που ήταν κάτι πρωτότυπο για την εποχή. Θυμάμαι που (και) εκείνο το καλοκαίρι έκανα διακοπές στα Χανιά και λαχταρούσα να πάω να δώ το νέο βαπόρι στη Σούδα. Μέχρι τότε το είχα δεί μόνο σε φυλλάδια. Ένας θείος μου που πήγαινε καθημερινά στο καράβι για δουλειές, ένα απόγευμα μου λέει...Χρήστο έλα, θα πάμε στο 'Απτερα'. Ακόμα θυμάμαι την κουβέντα αυτή και την χαρά που ένιωσα. Σε λίγη ώρα ήμασταν στη Σούδα, ήταν 4 το απόγευμα, ντάλα ήλιος, η ώρα που αρχιζε η επιβίβαση, το καράβι έφευγε στις 7. Το ¶πτερα, φρεσκοβαμμένο, γυαλισμένο, ολόασπρο, απλό, χωρίς τα γράμματα και τις λωρίδες στο πλάι, να στέκεται υπερήφανο κάθετα στο λιμάνι της Σούδας, σε αυτή την περίεργη θέση μπορούσες να το καμαρώσεις απ άκρη σ΄άκρη, ήταν όντως ένα στολίδι της εποχής. Καθόμουν και το χάζευα ώρα, ημουν πιτσιρικάς τότε, δεν είχα φωτογραφική μηχανή όπως έχουμε τώρα. Τότε η μόνη μνήμη που υπήρχε ήταν η φωτογραφική μνήμη του μυαλού που ευτυχώς έχει ακόμα δεδομένα μέσα της, τις αναμνήσεις από εκείνες τις υπέροχες στιγμές που έζησα σαν πισιρικάς. Αργότερα ταξίδεψα πολλές φορές με το βαπόρι, έγινε από τα αγαπημένα μου...

Αργότερα, ο καταπέλτης έκλεισε και το βαπόρι πήρε μια πιο ισορροπημένη μορφή. Στη συνέχεια όμως άρχισαν οι ανισορροπίες...τα πρύμνια καταστρώματα σιγά σιγα εξαφανίζοταν, τη θέση τους έπαιρναν καμπίνες, κ πιο πολλές καμπίνες, κάποια στιγμή εμφανίστηκαν και τα αντιαισθητικά μπρατσάκια στο πλάι που ολοκλήρωσαν την οπτική καταστροφή ένος όμορφου βαποριού όταν είχε πρωτοέρθει στην Ελλάδα. Ύστερα το 'Απτερα πουλήθηκε, έφυγε για την ¶πω Ανατολή, και τώρα πωλείται ξανά όπως μας ενημέρωσε ένας καλός φίλος από το Forum. Ίσως συνεχίσει να ζεί, το ελπίζω, ίσως όχι, το απεύχομαι. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, το 'Απτερα αποτέλεσε ένα λιθαράκι στις αναμνήσεις από το παρελθόν όπου τα πάντα ήταν πιο αγνά, πιο όμορφα, πιο συναισθηματικά.

Ωραίος και εντυπωσιακός ο Έλυρος, η Αριάδνη, τα παλάτια, αλλά για μένα η συναισθηματική αξία θα παραμείνει εκεί που η παλιοπαρέα του 'Απτερα, του Κύδων, του Κρήτη, του Καζαντζάκη, του Κινγκ Μίνως της παλιάς Αριάδνης, του Κνωσσός, του Φαιστός μας ταξίδευαν παρέα με τα όνειρα μας, γι αυτό παραμένουν αξέχαστα. Ίσως για κάποια από τα πολύ νέα (ηλικιακά) παιδιά του forum αυτό να μην λέει πολλά, όμως για τους παλαιότερους που είχαν την χαρά να ζήσουν εκείνες τις όμορφες καραβολατρικές περιόδους είμαι σίγουρος πως νιώθουν αντίστοιχα με μένα.

Αυτό το post είναι αφιερωμένο σε όσους έζησαν αυτές τις όμορφες περιόδους κι ελπίζω να αρέσει και στους νεότερους που δέν πρόλαβαν την δεκαετία του 80 στη θάλασσα....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Nα σημειωσουμε οτι την εσωτερικη σχεδιαση του απτερα ειχε αναλαβει, για πρωτη φορα σε ΕΓ/ΟΓ η ΑΜΚ ,Αγνη και Μιχαλης κατζουρακης

----------


## Ellinis

> Το ¶πτερα, φρεσκοβαμμένο, γυαλισμένο, ολόασπρο, απλό, χωρίς τα γράμματα και τις λωρίδες στο πλάι, να στέκεται υπερήφανο κάθετα στο λιμάνι της Σούδας, σε αυτή την περίεργη θέση μπορούσες να το καμαρώσεις απ άκρη σ΄άκρη, ήταν όντως ένα στολίδι της εποχής.


Φίλε Χρήστο, πραγματικά υπέροχα τα όσα έγραψες για το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ. Ειδικά η περιγραφή σου για τα πρώτα του χρόνια που ταξίδευε λευκό χωρίς σινιάλα ή περιττά στολίδια ήταν απολαυστική.

Ας το δούμε σε μια μακρινή φωτογραφία, έτσι λευκό και απλό, με το "αντίζηλο" ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ πίσω του. Την φωτογραφία την είχα τραβήξει πάνω από την τότε προσβάσιμη παγόδα του ΟΛΠ.

aptera2.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Φίλε Χρήστο, πραγματικά υπέροχα τα όσα έγραψες για το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ. Ειδικά η περιγραφή σου για τα πρώτα του χρόνια που ταξίδευε λευκό χωρίς σινιάλα ή περιττά στολίδια ήταν απολαυστική.
> 
> Ας το δούμε σε μια μακρινή φωτογραφία, έτσι λευκό και απλό, με το "αντίζηλο" ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ πίσω του. Την φωτογραφία την είχα τραβήξει πάνω από την τότε προσβάσιμη παγόδα του ΟΛΠ.
> 
> aptera2.jpg


Αριστερα του πλοιου ειναι το παλιο μυκονος το ro/ro?

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Μια χαρά τα πήγαινε τότε που είχε να "ανταγωνιστεί" ΛΑΤΩ και ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στα Χανιά... Τώρα με το ΈΛΥΡΟΣ- BLUE HORIZON από τη μια και τα Παλάτια από την άλλη, οι μόνο που μπορεί να το προτιμούσαν θα ήταν οι χωρίς μεταφορικό μέσο επιβάτες του Ρεθύμνου. Δύσκολο να σταθεί έτσι βαπόρι...


Σιγουρα αυτο που λες εχει δοσεις αληθειας αλλα οταν ο Ρεθυμνιωτης ταξιδευει απο Χανια ή απο Ηρακλειο θελει 1:15-1:30 ωρα για να φτασει στο Ρεθυμνο με το ΚΤΕΛ μιας που εκτος του χρονου που κανουν για να καλυψουν τη χιλιομετρικη αποσταση περιμενουν καποιο χρονο μεχρι να φυγουν απο το λιμανι. Αν με το Απτερα μπορουν να κανουν 8.5 ωρες για Ρεθυμνο κατευθειαν γιατι να μην το προτιμησουν υπο την προυποθεση οτι θα εχει καλες τιμες; Ουτε μεταφορτωσεις, ουτε επιπλεον χρηματα για ΚΤΕΛ και στην ουσια ιδιο ωραριο.

----------


## Chris_Chania

> Φίλε Χρήστο, πραγματικά υπέροχα τα όσα έγραψες για το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ. Ειδικά η περιγραφή σου για τα πρώτα του χρόνια που ταξίδευε λευκό χωρίς σινιάλα ή περιττά στολίδια ήταν απολαυστική.
> 
> Ας το δούμε σε μια μακρινή φωτογραφία, έτσι λευκό και απλό, με το "αντίζηλο" ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ πίσω του. Την φωτογραφία την είχα τραβήξει πάνω από την τότε προσβάσιμη παγόδα του ΟΛΠ.
> 
> aptera2.jpg


Σ ευχαριστώ φίλε Ellinis για τα καλά σου λόγια. Επίσης σ ευχαριστώ για την υπέροχη φωτό που ανέβασες, η οποία ουσιαστικά οπτικοποίησε με τον καλύτερο τρόπο την περιγραφή του 'Απτερα που έκανα στο δικό μου post.

----------


## Apostolos

Αν δέν είχε πουληθεί φαντάζεστε σε πόσες γραμμές τώρα θα μπορούσε να βγάζει λευτάκια???

----------


## Chris_Chania

> Αν δέν είχε πουληθεί φαντάζεστε σε πόσες γραμμές τώρα θα μπορούσε να βγάζει λευτάκια???


Όντως, οι διαστάσεις και η χωρητικότητα του ταιριάζουν σε πολλές γραμμές στην Ελλάδα. Από την άλλη πλευρά όμως έχουν μπεί αρκετά σύγχρονα καράβια στις θάλασσες μας οπότε ο συναγωνισμός θα ήταν λίγο δύσκολος για το 'Απτερα πλέον.

----------


## Apostolos

Αρκετά??? 5 Blue Star, 2 HSW & 2 Minoan-Griimaldi?

----------


## Chris_Chania

> Αρκετά??? 5 Blue Star, 2 HSW & 2 Minoan-Griimaldi?


Δεν αντιλέγω πως υπάρχουν αρκετές γραμμές οι οποίες είναι οικονομικά ενδιαφέρουσες για ένα βαπόρι σαν το 'Απτερα, και οι οποίες είτε δεν έχουν συχνή κάλυψη δρομολογίων είτε τα βαπόρια που ήδη υπάρχουν υστερούν σε πολλούς τομείς. Το θέμα είναι αν οι εταιρίες έχουν διάθεση να επενδύσουν σε ένα βαπόρι σαν αυτό (είναι 37 Μαίων πλέον αν και για μένα δεν παίζει τόσο μεγάλο ρόλο η ηλικία αλλά η σωστη συντήρηση ενός πλοίου). Εγω προσωπικά θα χαιρόμουν πολύ να το ξαναδώ στις θάλασσες μας (έστω και μετά απο τις εκτρωματικές μετασκευές που έχει υποστεί) καθώς όπως ανέφερες και συ φίλε Απόστολε είναι ένα βαπόρι που ταιριάζει γάντι σε πολλές από τις γραμμές μας και θα μπορούσε να φέρει κέρδη.

----------


## Ellinis

> Σιγουρα αυτο που λες εχει δοσεις αληθειας αλλα οταν ο Ρεθυμνιωτης ταξιδευει απο Χανια ή απο Ηρακλειο θελει 1:15-1:30 ωρα για να φτασει στο Ρεθυμνο με το ΚΤΕΛ μιας που εκτος του χρονου που κανουν για να καλυψουν τη χιλιομετρικη αποσταση περιμενουν καποιο χρονο μεχρι να φυγουν απο το λιμανι. Αν με το Απτερα μπορουν να κανουν 8.5 ωρες για Ρεθυμνο κατευθειαν γιατι να μην το προτιμησουν υπο την προυποθεση οτι θα εχει καλες τιμες; Ουτε μεταφορτωσεις, ουτε επιπλεον χρηματα για ΚΤΕΛ και στην ουσια ιδιο ωραριο.


Όπως τα λες είναι και συμφωνώ. Για αυτό και έγραψε οτι οι μόνοι που μπορεί να το προτιμούσαν θα ήταν οι χωρίς μεταφορικό μέσο επιβάτες του Ρεθύμνου. 




> Αριστερα του πλοιου ειναι το παλιο μυκονος το ro/ro?


Είναι ένα ro/ro που το είδα μια και μόνη φορά στον Πειραιά. Λεγόταν LISBOA και έκανε το 1988 τη γραμμή Πειραιά-Σάμο.

----------


## Ellinis

Και σε άλλη μια πόζα λίγο μεταγενέστερη, με τα σινιάλα να έχουν μπεί αλλά πριν επεκταθούν τα καταστρώματα και φύγει ο καταπέλτης. 

Ο φωτισμός δεν βοήθησε εκείνη τη μέρα αλλά είπα να την ανεβάσω...

aptera - panagia tinou.jpg

----------


## yoR

Τέλεια φωτογραφιά, ντοκουμέντο! καθώς έτσι με τα χρώματα και αμετασκεύαστο έμεινε πολύ λίγο διάστημα! ανεβάστε ότι έχετε για πλοία που έχουν φύγει και τέτοιας εποχής, δεν μας παίρνει  να είμαστε επιλεκτικοί και ψείρες όσον αφορά την ποιότητα! σε ευχαριστούμε καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## Chris_Chania

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον φίλο yοR, η φωτογραφία είναι υπέροχη και συλλεκτική. Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Ellinis που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας αυτό το όμορφο υλικό.

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Καλησπέρα !

Και επίσης βλέπουμε το Παναγία Τήνου με τα χρώματα της A.K.Ventouris !

Για μένα ήταν τα πιο ωραία σινιάλα του !

(Sorry for the off topic)

Ε . Μ . Ψ .

----------


## Markosm

Το θρυλικό βαπόρι που έχω πολλές αναμνήσεις από την δεκαετία του 80 που ταξίδευε για Σούδα έφηβος τότε. Δεκάδες ταξίδια έχω κάνει μαζί του.Εκανε και Ηράκλειο και Ρέθυμνο στο τέλος .Είχε και ικανοποιητική ταχύτητα και στην γραμμή του Ηρακλείου πέρναγε τα KING MINOS και KAZANTZAKHΣ αν και έφευγε αργότερα. Αυτό ήταν που αποδέσμευσε το επίσης θρυλικό ΚΥΔΩΝ που έκανε μετά Κρήτη Θεσ/νίκη .Πριν την μετασκευή ήταν πολύ πιο όμορφο και με δεύτερο καταπέλτη πίσω αριστερά.Μετά δυστυχώς προστέθηκε αυτό το "κουτί" με τις καμπίνες και τους πλωτήρες οι οποίες καμπίνες απ' οτι θυμάμαι είχαν και αρκετό vibration.Στην πρύμη είχε σταθερά πλαστικά άσπρα καθίσματα που έγραφαν f/b ΧΑΝΙΑ γιατί στην αρχή έλεγαν να το ονομάσουν έτσι.Μετά το είπαν ΑΠΤΕΡΑ προς τιμήν της αρχαίας πόλης κοντά στην Σούδα.Ο κόσμος τότε το καλοκαίρι του 86 ή 87 (αν θυμάμαι καλά) το προτιμούσε πολύ περισσότερο από το ΚΡΗΤΗ. Ηταν φοβερή μετασκευή για την τότε εποχή ,το πιο "χλιδάτο" ferry στην Ελλάδα. Τρεις φωτογραφίες στα τελευταία του στο λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου.ΑΠΤΕΡΑκι μου έχεις λείψει !

DSCN1457_edited.jpg

DSCN1452.jpg

DSCN1425.jpg

----------


## Chris_Chania

> Το θρυλικό βαπόρι που έχω πολλές αναμνήσεις από την δεκαετία του 80 που ταξίδευε για Σούδα έφηβος τότε. Δεκάδες ταξίδια έχω κάνει μαζί του.Εκανε και Ηράκλειο και Ρέθυμνο στο τέλος .Είχε και ικανοποιητική ταχύτητα και στην γραμμή του Ηρακλείου πέρναγε τα KING MINOS και KAZANTZAKHΣ αν και έφευγε αργότερα. Αυτό ήταν που αποδέσμευσε το επίσης θρυλικό ΚΥΔΩΝ που έκανε μετά Κρήτη Θεσ/νίκη .Πριν την μετασκευή ήταν πολύ πιο όμορφο και με δεύτερο καταπέλτη πίσω αριστερά.Μετά δυστυχώς προστέθηκε αυτό το "κουτί" με τις καμπίνες και τους πλωτήρες οι οποίες καμπίνες απ' οτι θυμάμαι είχαν και αρκετό vibration.Στην πρύμη είχε σταθερά πλαστικά άσπρα καθίσματα που έγραφαν f/b ΧΑΝΙΑ γιατί στην αρχή έλεγαν να το ονομάσουν έτσι.Μετά το είπαν ΑΠΤΕΡΑ προς τιμήν της αρχαίας πόλης κοντά στην Σούδα.Ο κόσμος τότε το καλοκαίρι του 86 ή 87 (αν θυμάμαι καλά) το προτιμούσε πολύ περισσότερο από το ΚΡΗΤΗ. Ηταν φοβερή μετασκευή για την τότε εποχή ,το πιο "χλιδάτο" ferry στην Ελλάδα. Τρεις φωτογραφίες στα τελευταία του στο λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου.ΑΠΤΕΡΑκι μου έχεις λείψει !
> 
> DSCN1457_edited.jpg
> 
> DSCN1452.jpg
> 
> DSCN1425.jpg


Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες απο το παρελθόν. Θα συμφωνήσω πως μετά τις μετασκευές το βαπόρι χαλάσε πολύ οπτικά, φαίνεται άλλωστε στις φωτογραφίες αυτές, παρόλα αυτά όντως το 'Απτερα μας λείπει σε κάθε περίπτωση...

----------


## yoR

Πολύ μου έχει λείψει και μένα.. έχει κανείς φωτογραφία από τη Σούδα; Αν θυμάστε οι κρητικοί έδενε παράλληλα του λιμανιού και όχι κάθετα όπως το ΚΡΗΤΗ τότε. Όταν κατέβαινες το κεντρικό δρόμο της Σούδας απλωνόταν θηρίο και υπέρλαμπρο μπροστά σου!!! Τότε ήταν πάντα τέλεια προσεγμένο, ήταν το καλύτερό τους βλέπετε.. πολύ καλό πλοίο πρίν τη τελική μετασκευή είχε ένα ζεστό κλίμα πάντα και λόγω της περίεργης διαρύθμισης που είχε, έιχε και ενδιφέρον να το γυρνάς καθώς όλα μπερδεύονταν ματαξύ τους, οι διαδρόμοι ατελείωτοι και από ότι θυμάμαι η κουζίνα σε απόσταση από το εστιατόριο με αποτέλεσμα να συναντάς το πλήρωμα με τους δίσκους που προορίζονταν για τη Α' θέση... είχε και από τα αριστερά του πάνω γκαράζ ένα μακρύ σχεδόν σε όλο το μήκος του χώρο, χωρισμένο σε τρία μέρη που ήταν τα καθίσματα αεροπορικού τύπου. Ο πιο πλώρα χώρος των αεροπορικών ήταν τόσο μικρός που πολλές φορές έκλεινε αποκλειτικά μόνο για τη μεταφορά κρατούμενων!!! Αυτά θυμάμαι πάνω κάτω αν κάνω κάποια λάθη διορθώστε με!

----------


## Markosm

Δύσκολο στην εξερεύνηση όντως, λαβύρινθος όπως και τα ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και ΛΑΤΩ,σε αντίθεση με τα σύγχρονα πλοία που τα γυρίζεις σε μισή ώρα.Επίσης νομίζω ότι ήταν το πρώτο πλοίο στην Ελληνική Ακτοπλοία που είχε κυλιόμενες σκάλες για τους επιβάτες. Πολλές αναμνήσεις από αυτό το πλοίο με το οποίο έχω κάνει μάλλον τα περισσότερά μου ταξίδια ,και είναι πάρα πολλά όπως πιστεύω και πολλοί άλλοι κρητικοί. Θυμάμαι επίσης το τραγούδι του αείμνηστου Κωστή Μουντάκη που ακούγονταν από τα μεγάφωνα του πλοίου όταν αναχωρούσε από την Σούδα "Θάλασσα μην με διώχνεις μακριά..." ανατριχίλα και στενοχώρια  που φεύγαμε από την Κρήτη και κοιτάζαμε (από την πρύμνη πίσω από τα πορτοκαλί παγκάκια) την Μαλάξα τις Καλύβες το Καλάμι ,τα Λευκά όρη και μετά αφού περνάγαμε το Δράπανο στο βάθος το Ρέθυμνο και τον Ψηλορείτη.

----------


## Chris_Chania

Σκέψεις, συναισθήματα, αναμνήσεις που έχουμε από το παρελθόν και εδώ μέσα, χάρη στους αγαπητούς φίλους τις ξεσκονίζουμε με τον καλύτερο τρόπο....




> Δύσκολο στην εξερεύνηση όντως, λαβύρινθος όπως και τα ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και ΛΑΤΩ,σε αντίθεση με τα σύγχρονα πλοία που τα γυρίζεις σε μισή ώρα.Επίσης νομίζω ότι ήταν το πρώτο πλοίο στην Ελληνική Ακτοπλοία που είχε κυλιόμενες σκάλες για τους επιβάτες. Πολλές αναμνήσεις από αυτό το πλοίο με το οποίο έχω κάνει μάλλον τα περισσότερά μου ταξίδια ,και είναι πάρα πολλά όπως πιστεύω και πολλοί άλλοι κρητικοί. Θυμάμαι επίσης το τραγούδι του αείμνηστου Κωστή Μουντάκη που ακούγονταν από τα μεγάφωνα του πλοίου όταν αναχωρούσε από την Σούδα "Θάλασσα μην με διώχνεις μακριά..." ανατριχίλα και στενοχώρια που φεύγαμε από την Κρήτη και κοιτάζαμε (από την πρύμνη πίσω από τα πορτοκαλί παγκάκια) την Μαλάξα τις Καλύβες το Καλάμι ,τα Λευκά όρη και μετά αφού περνάγαμε το Δράπανο στο βάθος το Ρέθυμνο και τον Ψηλορείτη.

----------


## Joyrider

> ...Ο πιο πλώρα χώρος των αεροπορικών ήταν τόσο μικρός που πολλές φορές έκλεινε αποκλειτικά μόνο για τη μεταφορά κρατούμενων!!! Αυτά θυμάμαι πάνω κάτω αν κάνω κάποια λάθη διορθώστε με!


Κάθε Τετάρτη είχε και έχει μεταγωγή κρατουμένων από Χανιά για Πειραιά ο νομός Χανίων έχει δύο φυλακές.Στο Απτερα όντως έκλειναν οι αεροπορικές πλώρα, ενώ στο Λισσός είχε χώρο κάτω από το γκαράζ στις παλιές καμπίνες των επιβατών.

----------


## kapas

> Κάθε Τετάρτη είχε και έχει μεταγωγή κρατουμένων από Χανιά για Πειραιά ο νομός Χανίων έχει δύο φυλακές.Στο Απτερα όντως έκλειναν οι αεροπορικές πλώρα, ενώ στο Λισσός είχε χώρο κάτω από το γκαράζ στις παλιές καμπίνες των επιβατών.


Το 2006 σε ενα ταξιδι με το λισσος, ετυχα σε μεταγωγη και θυμαμαι ειχαν κλεισει καποιες αεροπορικες... Θυμαμαι μαλιστα οτι επαιζε ο ολυμπιακος εκεινη την ημερα και επειδη ειχαν τηλεοραση εκει, ο κοσμος πηγαινε να δει και τον εδιωχναν...

----------


## Chris_Chania

Μετά από αναζήτηση στο Ιντερνετ, ανακάλυψα μια φωτογραφία του ¶πτερα στην μετα-Ελληνική ζωή του ως Oriental Pearl III. To site πρέπει να είναι βιετναμέζικο (οχι δεν ξέρω βιετναμέζικα, απλά κατάλαβα 1-2 λέξεις με το όνομα  :Very Happy: ). Η φωτό είναι από τον πλευρικό καταπέλτη του βαποριού.
Από τις λίγες δυστυχως φωτό του ¶πτερα στο Ιντερνετ.

Πηγή: http://www.baoquangninh.com.vn/comme...=4006&CatId=71

aptera.jpg

----------


## lissos

Ύστερα από μια αναζήτηση στο αρχείο μου βρήκα μια φωτογραφία του βάπορα στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου. Ήταν καλοκαίρι του 2000 (δεν θυμάμαι μήνα) αλλά ήταν τότε που κατέρρευσε τμήμα της προβλήτας του λιμανιού.

Μνήμες από το ¶πτερα; Με το που ανέβαινες με τις κυλιόμενες έβλεπες μέσα στα σαλόνια καθρέπτες. Πολλούς καθρέπτες...

Και φυσικά τις όμορφες κόντρες που είχε αρχές 90s με Κνωσσός/Φεστός, κόντρες τις οποίες κέρδιζε πάντα... 

aptesoud3.jpg

Αφιερωμένη στον yoR που την ζήτησε πριν από κάτι...μήνες αλλά και σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

----------


## Chris_Chania

Ένα πολυ όμορφο βαπόρι όταν ήρθε στην Ελλάδα, πόσο άσχημο κατάφεραν να το κάνουν τα τελευταία χρόνια του.
@ Φίλε lissos ευχαριστούμε, ότι υλικό ανεβαίνει για το βαπόρι αυτό είναι συλλεκτικό πλέον.

----------


## yoR

τέλεια! Ευχαριστώ πολύ! και ντοκουμεντο ειδησιογραφικο!!! καλη μερα!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ντοκουμεντο η φωτο, αλλα πως εγινε στο τελος αυτο το βαπορι δεν περιγραφεται....Η πρωτη μετασκευη Ασφης - Σκουνακης του 1987 ηταν η καλυτερη απο ολα τα αδερφακια που ηρθαν, κατα την γνωμη μου

----------


## yoR

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι εξαρχής η ΑΝΕΚ έκανε μια πρόχειρη μετασκευή. Διατήρησε τα αρχικά σημεία που βρίσκονταν τα σαλόνια και καμπίνες απλά ανανεώνοντας τα. Πρόσθεσε περιμετρικά ένα μεσο-κατάστρωμα στο άνω γκαράζ που απο τη μια πλευρά είχε καμπίνες και από την άλλη αεροπορικές θέσεις, μπροστά πάλι καμπίνες και πίσω το χώρο της υποδοχής. Απορώ γιατί τους πήρε και 2 χρόνια να κάνουν κάτι όχι και τόσο περίπλοκο... Η διατήρηση των αρχικών σε γενικές γραμμές πλάνων αργότερα αποδείχτηκε άβολη και άρχισαν τις κακήν κακώς προσθέσεις. Μεγάλωσαν σε πρώτη φάση το σαλόνι και εστιατόριο κάτω από τη γέφυρα, αργότερα έκλεισαν την πίσω πλαϊνή πόρτα και πρόσθεσαν καμπίνες στα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα πάνω της. Αρκετά μετά με τις απαιτήσεις των νέων κανόνων ασφαλείας πρόσθεσαν και τα σπόνσονς.. Εκεί το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ έχασε και τον τελευταίο φαν του! Γενικά αν παρατηρήσετε την πολιτική της εταιρείας στις μετασκευές σχεδόν πάντα προσθέτουν χώρους μετά από καιρό (βλ. ΛΙΣΣΟΣ μπροστά σαλόνι, πίσω καμπίνες, ΚΡΗΤΗ σαλόνι πίσω κ.α.). Τότε βέβαια η ΑΝΕΚ είχε μικρή εμπειρία και βασισμένη στα άλλα της πλοία κυρίως ΚΑΝΤΙΑ και ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΝ γι αυτό και οι ομοιότητες των τριών εσωτερικά. Προσωπικά όσες φορές ταξίδεψα που ήταν σε όλες τις φάσεις των μετασκευών του έκτος της τελευταίας, το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ ήταν καλοτάξιδο και σβέλτο και με έντονη την αίσθηση οικογενειακής ατμόσφαιρας! 

Αυτά τα λίγα! Καλήμερα!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ F/B Απτερα...σε διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της Α.Ν.Ε.Κ. LINES_
_ card postal Απτερα.jpg_

----------


## CAPTAIN PICARD

Το ¶πτερα σε αυτή την αρχική μορφή δείχνει στιβαρό και μελετημένο βαπόρι. Οι πλωτήρες που φόρεσε μετά το 2000 το κατέστρεψαν εμφανισιακά. Το κατά πόσο ήταν απαραίτητοι δεν είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω. :Confused:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πριν να το κακοποιήσουν αγρίως!
APTERA.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ετσι ηταν το πιο ομορφο της σειρας του,κατα την γνωμη μου

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Kαι το ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ ωραίο το κάνανε.

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Για μένα πάντως, το πιο όμορφο ήταν το El Greco.

----------


## Apostolos

Ολα ήταν πανέμορφα στις πρώτες μετασκευές τους αλλα στο τέλος τα κακοποίησαν

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ολα ήταν πανέμορφα στις πρώτες μετασκευές τους αλλα στο τέλος τα κακοποίησαν


O ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ δεν υπέστη άλλη μετασκευή εξωτερικά τουλάχιστον.

----------


## samurai

.....ούτε το ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ χάλασε μετά τη μετασκευή του 1994-95. ϊσα -ίσα έγινε πιο όμορφο με την αλλαγή της γέφυρας :Fat:

----------


## nikolasher

Ξερετε αν το πλοιο διαλυθηκε : εδω το δειχνει στο status ως dead
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=2363

----------


## Apostolos

Ναι φυσικά πριν περίπου 1,5 χρόνο. Λίγο αργότερα απο το Λισσός έφθασε στο Alang

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΠΤΕΡΑ πριν απο 20 πλεον χρονια στον Πειραια

2013 sc (3).jpg

----------


## Nikos92

Κρίμα αν και πότε δεν το συμπάθησα λόγω του ότι είχα συνδυάσει το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς-Ρέθυμνο με τα Πρέβελης και Αρκάδι. Το καλοκαίρι του 2005 είχα κάνει ένα απολαυστικό ταξίδι, και νομίζω δεν είχε να ζηλέψει και πολλά από τα δύο πλοία που ανέφερα. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι είχε να δώσει αρκετά,και θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να βρίσκεται στο δρομολόγιο ακόμη και σήμερα. R.I.P

----------


## Aquaman

Ισως η πιο ακαλαισθητη μετασκευη της ΑΝΕΚ.Τα αδερφακια του των Μινωικων τυχανε ευνοικοτερης μεταχειρισης-αισθητικα τουλαχιστον.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  Απτερα λιγο εξω απο την μπουκα  του μεγαλου λιμανιου    τον Ιουλιο του 1994

_Aptera 1994.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραια φωτο απο τον φιλο TSS APOLLON απο ενα σουπερ εκμεταλευσιμο πλοιο

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ωραια φωτο απο τον φιλο TSS APOLLON απο ενα σουπερ εκμεταλευσιμο πλοιο


Που όμως το παραεκμεταλλεύτηκαν όσο δεν πήγαινε άλλο!
Πραγματικά ωραία φωτό.

----------


## Takerman

Φόρτωση εν έτει 2000.

aptera.jpg

Η φωτό από τον Σουηδό καραβολάτρη Robert Brink.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φόρτωμα εν έτει 2000.
> 
> aptera.jpg
> 
> Η φωτό από τον Σουηδό καραβολάτρη Robert Brink.


Σαν να λες "έγινα φόρτωμα", φόρτωση θέλεις να πεις. :Fat:

----------


## Takerman

> Σαν να λες "έγινα φόρτωμα", φόρτωση θέλεις να πεις.


 Φόρτωση γράφει...  :Sour:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φόρτωση γράφει...


Γιά κοίταξε το καλά,καλά;

----------


## Takerman

> Γιά κοίταξε το καλά,καλά;


Ας μείνουμε στο χιούμορ-διόρθωση του παραπάνω post που έγραψα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ας μείνουμε στο χιούμορ-διόρθωση του παραπάνω post που έγραψα.


OK πάω πάσο! :Fat:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ΑΠΤΕΡΑ  αποπλους απο το λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1997

_1997 APTERA    Piraeus.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _ ΑΠΤΕΡΑ αποπλους απο το λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1997
> 
> _1997 APTERA    Piraeus.jpg


 Ήδη χτισμένο μέχρι εκεί που δεν παίρνει άλλο :Uncomfortableness: . ΑΝΕΚ είναι αυτή!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H φωτο του TSS APOLLON με θεμα το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ τεινει να γινει νοσταλγικη.Αυτο το λεω γιατι πριν 20 χρονια το βλεπαμε και αλλαζαμε δρομο απο την <ασχημια> .Λετε να γινει το ιδιο και με τα νεα <κουτια>

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> H φωτο του TSS APOLLON με θεμα το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ τεινει να γινει νοσταλγικη.Αυτο το λεω γιατι πριν 20 χρονια το βλεπαμε και αλλαζαμε δρομο απο την <ασχημια> .Λετε να γινει το ιδιο και με τα νεα <κουτια>


 ¶λλο αυτή η εκτρωματική ασχήμια-γιατί η αρχική μετασκευή καλή ήταν-κ άλλο τα νέα κουτιά. Πχ εγώ έβλεπα τα κρουαζιερόπλοια 1ης,2ης γενιάς κ δεν μου άρεσαν όταν βγήκαν.Τώρα τα περισσότερα μου αρέσουν,προσαρμόζεται το μάτι κ το κλασικό είναι κάτι που εξελίσσεται.

----------


## Ellinis

Εμένα πάντως η γιαπωνέζικη πλώρη του ΑΠΤΕΡΑ - όπως και του ΚΡΗΤΗ - μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ! Σε σημείο που συγχωρούσα το μπαούλο από πάνω της. Βίτσια είναι αυτά...
Το έχω και άχτι γιατί από τα μετά το '90 "κρητικά" πρέπει να είναι το μόνο που δεν ταξίδεψα...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εμένα πάντως η γιαπωνέζικη πλώρη του ΑΠΤΕΡΑ - όπως και του ΚΡΗΤΗ - μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ!


 Φίλε Εllinis,γιά τις πλώρες αυτές δεν το συζητάμε κ ξέρεις πόσο ιαπωνολάτρης είμαι.Τα άλλα δεν τους τα συγχωρώ.

----------


## Takerman

Αν και δεν είχε πολλούς φίλους, δεν παύουν να είναι νοσταλγικές φωτό.
Εδώ το 2005.

aptera2  2005.jpg aptera 2005.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mε την αρχική μετασκευή ήταν καλό αλλά έτσι όπως το έχτισαν μετά...ούτε στις Φιλιππίνες δεν γίνονται τέτοια εκτρώματα :Uncomfortableness: .

----------


## Chris_Chania

Ακριβώς έτσι ήταν τα πράγματα, μεχρι την πρώτη μετασκευή το βαπόρι ήταν όμορφο, από κει κ μετά άρχισαν τα εκτρώματα...το κουτί στην πρύμνη, τα σωσίβια στα πλάγια..και το αποτέλεσμα έγινε αυτό που βλέπουμε στις φωτογραφίες....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ακριβώς έτσι ήταν τα πράγματα, μεχρι την πρώτη μετασκευή το βαπόρι ήταν όμορφο, από κει κ μετά άρχισαν τα εκτρώματα...το κουτί στην πρύμνη, τα σωσίβια στα πλάγια..και το αποτέλεσμα έγινε αυτό που βλέπουμε στις φωτογραφίες....


Η επέκταση του ακομοντέσιου προς τα πλώρα ως εκεί που δεν έπαιρνε άλλο,πάλι καλά που δεν μετακινήσαμε κ τη γέφυρα...

Σωσίβια σίγουρα θέλεις να πεις τα αντίβαρα (sponsons).

----------


## Chris_Chania

> Η επέκταση του ακομοντέσιου προς τα πλώρα ως εκεί που δεν έπαιρνε άλλο,πάλι καλά που δεν μετακινήσαμε κ τη γέφυρα...
> 
> Σωσίβια σίγουρα θέλεις να πεις τα αντίβαρα (sponsons).


Ναι τα αντίβαρα εννοώ που πρόσθεσαν, απλα χρησιμοποιήσα μια λιγότερο ναυτική ορολογία  :Fat:

----------


## renetoes

> Αν και δεν είχε πολλούς φίλους, δεν παύουν να είναι νοσταλγικές φωτό.
> Εδώ το 2005.
> 
> aptera2  2005.jpg aptera 2005.jpg


Και όμως, οι Χανιώτες το είχαν αγαπήσει βλέποντάς το ως διάδοχο του "ΚΥΔΩΝ". Δηλαδή δεν θεωρείται αυτό λογικό, τη στιγμή που εναλλάσονταν τα δρομολογιά του με εκείνα του "ΚΡΗΤΗ"?  Υπήρχε σύγκριση ανάμεσα στα 2 αυτά πλοία, από κάθε άποψη?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το κρητη κακο βαπορι δεν ηταν απλα ηταν δεκα χρονια πιο νωρις απο το Απτερα μετασκευασμενο την δεκαετια του 70 με υλικα εποχης και χωρις ολικη αναπλαση των εσωτερικων χωρων.Θυμιζω καμπινες μονο με νιπτηρα φωτιστικα απο ιαπωνια που αμα ησουν πανω απο 180 εσπαζες λαμπες και τετοια.Το Απτερα εγινε ολικη μετασκευη απο το γραφειο Ασφη /Σκουνακη και το εσωτερικο ειχε αναλαβει ενα απο τα καλυτερα γραφεια στον κοσμο η ΑΜΚ (αγνη μιχαλης κατζουρακης) με συνχρονα υλικα και συνχρονες αντιληψεις.Μαλλον σαν σκαφος το Απτερα ηταν καλυτερο και πιο εκμεταλευσιμο, εβαζε  φορτηγα και στο πανω ντεκ

----------


## renetoes

Συμφωνώ πως το ΚΡΗΤΗ δεν ήταν κακό πλοίο, εμένα μου άρεσε ιδιαίτερα, τον  κόσμο που δεν είχε συνηθίσει τη θαλασσοταραχή απλώς ταλαιπωρούσε λόγω  έλλειψης stabilizers. Έπρεπε όμως να ξέρεις να το ταξιδευεις, να  αλλάζεις πορείες συχνότερα από ό,τι σε άλλα πλοία, κάποιοι παλιοί  πλοίαρχοι κρητικοί δεν νοιαζόντουσαν (early 80') και τότε υπήρχε  αντίδραση και πρόβλημα με τον κόσμο... Δεν θυμάμαι να εβαζε φορτηγά στο  άνω ντεκ το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eβαζε φορτηγα στο πανω ντεκ απλα απο εξω δεν ηταν ορατο γιατι περιμετρικα του γκαραζ υπηρχαν καμπινες/κοινοχρηστοι χωροι, αν το googlαρεις υπαρχει φωτο απο <αντιπαλο> site.Aλλωστε και τα αδελφα el greco deadalus εβαζαν και αυτα με την ιδια διαταξη περιπου

----------


## renetoes

> Eβαζε φορτηγα στο πανω ντεκ απλα απο εξω δεν ηταν ορατο γιατι περιμετρικα του γκαραζ υπηρχαν καμπινες/κοινοχρηστοι χωροι, αν το googlαρεις υπαρχει φωτο απο <αντιπαλο> site.Aλλωστε και τα αδελφα el greco deadalus εβαζαν και αυτα με την ιδια διαταξη περιπου


Τι να πω, δεν σε αμφιβητώ. Όμως είχα κάνει πανω απο 100 ταξίδια με το πλοίο. Θα ρωτήσω τους πρώην πλοιάρχους του Γώργο Σανδαλάκη, Γιώργο Δουρουντουδάκη, Μανώλη Καυγαλάκη.

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

> Τι να πω, δεν σε αμφιβητώ. Όμως είχα κάνει πανω απο 100 ταξίδια με το πλοίο. Θα ρωτήσω τους πρώην πλοιάρχους του Γώργο Σανδαλάκη, Γιώργο Δουρουντουδάκη, Μανώλη Καυγαλάκη.


Ποια λιμανια ειχε προσεγγισει στην ζωη του το πλοιο οσο ηταν στην Ελλαδα,εκτος απο το Ρεθυμνο τα Χανια και το Ηρακλειο.?

----------


## renetoes

> Ποια λιμανια ειχε προσεγγισει στην ζωη του το πλοιο οσο ηταν στην Ελλαδα,εκτος απο το Ρεθυμνο τα Χανια και το Ηρακλειο.?


Κύθηρα αμέσως μετά το ναυάγιο του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ και την ακινητοποίηση πολλών πλοίων στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, Μήλο σε εκδρομές το τριήμερο του Αγίου Πνεύματος, αλλά και κάποια λιμάνια νησιών του Αιγαίου στα πλαίσια κρουαζιέρας-ολικής ναύλωσης για στελέχη της εταιρείας κλιματιστικών DAIKIN το 1999.

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

> Κύθηρα αμέσως μετά το ναυάγιο του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ και την ακινητοποίηση πολλών πλοίων στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, Μήλο σε εκδρομές το τριήμερο του Αγίου Πνεύματος, αλλά και κάποια λιμάνια νησιών του Αιγαίου στα πλαίσια κρουαζιέρας-ολικής ναύλωσης για στελέχη της εταιρείας κλιματιστικών DAIKIN το 1999.


Διαβασα οτι εχει πιασει και Ναξο.Καποιος αν μπορει να βοηθησει παραπανω στην αναζητηση αυτη.Δηλαδη εκτος απο τα λιμανια που ειπε και ο renetoes αν εχει παει και αλλου.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Νομιζω οτι το 2000 μετα το ναυαγιο του Σαμινα , που ειχαν δεσει τα περισσοτερα πλοια για συμορφωσεις σε σωστικα και πυρασφαλεια, να ειχε κανει γραμμη Κυθηρα Καστελι....ο πολυ ενημερωμενος renetoes σε θεματα ΑΝΕΚ μπορει να ξερει κατι γιαυτο

----------


## renetoes

> Νομιζω οτι το 2000 μετα το ναυαγιο του Σαμινα , που ειχαν δεσει τα περισσοτερα πλοια για συμορφωσεις σε σωστικα και πυρασφαλεια, να ειχε κανει γραμμη Κυθηρα Καστελι....ο πολυ ενημερωμενος renetoes σε θεματα ΑΝΕΚ μπορει να ξερει κατι γιαυτο


Όχι Καστέλι, Πειραιά - Κύθηρα - Σούδα πήγαινε. Μάλιστα έγινε και το απαράδεκτο επεισόδιο με τη συλληψη (χειροπέδες κλπ) του πλοιάρχου του ΑΠΤΕΡΑ στη Σούδα μετά από καταγγελία επιβάτη προς το Λιμεναρχεό για κινδυνο πρόκλησης ναυαγίου! Τι είχε γίνει? Το πλοίο έπιασε τη νύχτα στο Διακόφτι και το πρωί που ...ξύπνησε ο επιβάτης είδε κοντά του δεξιά τα βράχια του Ακρωτηρίου, αφου το πλοίο ερχομενο από Κύθηρα ακολουθούσε πορεία προς τα ανατολικά. Έκανε "σαματά " στη γέφυρα, ο πλοίαρχος (νέος) δεν κράτησε και τόσο την ψυχραιμια του και έκανε μια "περίεργη" (ναυτική) κίνηση και ...έγινε ό,τι έγινε. Τα επόμενα ταξίδια του ΑΠΤΕΡΑ προς Κύθηρα-Πειραιά τα έκανε ο πλοίαρχος του ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ, το οποίο τότε είχε δέσει για ετήσιο δεξαμενισμό.

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> Όχι Καστέλι, Πειραιά - Κύθηρα - Σούδα πήγαινε. Μάλιστα έγινε και το απαράδεκτο επεισόδιο με τη συλληψη (χειροπέδες κλπ) του πλοιάρχου του ΑΠΤΕΡΑ στη Σούδα μετά από καταγγελία επιβάτη προς το Λιμεναρχεό για κινδυνο πρόκλησης ναυαγίου! Τι είχε γίνει? Το πλοίο έπιασε τη νύχτα στο Διακόφτι και το πρωί που ...ξύπνησε ο επιβάτης είδε κοντά του δεξιά τα βράχια του Ακρωτηρίου, αφου το πλοίο ερχομενο από Κύθηρα ακολουθούσε πορεία προς τα ανατολικά. Έκανε "σαματά " στη γέφυρα, ο πλοίαρχος (νέος) δεν κράτησε και τόσο την ψυχραιμια του και έκανε μια "περίεργη" (ναυτική) κίνηση και ...έγινε ό,τι έγινε. Τα επόμενα ταξίδια του ΑΠΤΕΡΑ προς Κύθηρα-Πειραιά τα έκανε ο πλοίαρχος του ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ, το οποίο τότε είχε δέσει για ετήσιο δεξαμενισμό.


Θεσσαλονίκη και Λήμνο είχε προσεγγίσει?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Όχι Καστέλι, Πειραιά - Κύθηρα - Σούδα πήγαινε. Μάλιστα έγινε και το απαράδεκτο επεισόδιο με τη συλληψη (χειροπέδες κλπ) του πλοιάρχου του ΑΠΤΕΡΑ στη Σούδα μετά από καταγγελία επιβάτη προς το Λιμεναρχεό για κινδυνο πρόκλησης ναυαγίου! Τι είχε γίνει? Το πλοίο έπιασε τη νύχτα στο Διακόφτι και το πρωί που ...ξύπνησε ο επιβάτης είδε κοντά του δεξιά τα βράχια του Ακρωτηρίου, αφου το πλοίο ερχομενο από Κύθηρα ακολουθούσε πορεία προς τα ανατολικά. Έκανε "σαματά " στη γέφυρα, ο πλοίαρχος (νέος) δεν κράτησε και τόσο την ψυχραιμια του και έκανε μια "περίεργη" (ναυτική) κίνηση και ...έγινε ό,τι έγινε. Τα επόμενα ταξίδια του ΑΠΤΕΡΑ προς Κύθηρα-Πειραιά τα έκανε ο πλοίαρχος του ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ, το οποίο τότε είχε δέσει για ετήσιο δεξαμενισμό.



Aυτο ηθελα να προσθεσω φιλε renetoes και σωστα το θυμηθηκες.Αν θυμαμαι καλα προκειμενου να συλλαβουν τον εισβολεα το πλοιο εκανε στροφη 360 μοιρες μεχρι να τελειωσει το συμβαν

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα !


Πριν από πολλά πολλά χρόνια !


1.jpg2.jpg

ΕΜΨ

----------


## renetoes

> Θεσσαλονίκη και Λήμνο είχε προσεγγίσει?


Όχι, ποτέ!

----------


## BOBKING

Το πανέμορφο Άπτερα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το 2005 μιας και κυκλοφορούν πολύ λίγα βίντεο πάνω στο πλοίο.!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_T4ykPO_8c

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

> Το πανέμορφο Άπτερα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το 2005 μιας και κυκλοφορούν πολύ λίγα βίντεο πάνω στο πλοίο.!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_T4ykPO_8c


Το βίντεο που παραθέτεις δεν δείχνει κανένα Άπτερα,αλλά το Εξπρές Σκιάθος.

----------


## BOBKING

....Χίλια συγνώμη αυτό εννοούσα!!! ....
Pireaus Port - Hellas - YouTube

----------


## renetoes

> Το πανέμορφο Άπτερα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το 2005 μιας και κυκλοφορούν πολύ λίγα βίντεο πάνω στο πλοίο.!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_T4ykPO_8c


Δείτε την ελληνική βιντεοταινία "Κρουαζιέρα του έρωτα" και θα δείτε το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ ...στις δόξες του!

----------


## BOBKING

> Δείτε την ελληνική βιντεοταινία "Κρουαζιέρα του έρωτα" και θα δείτε το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ ...στις δόξες του!


Όπως σωστά αναφέρει ο φίλος renetoes από επάνω το πλοίο φαίνεται με την αρχική του μορφή στην αρχή της ταινίας!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=BOBKING;574879]....Χίλια συγνώμη αυτό εννοούσα!!! ....
Pireaus Port - Hellas - YouTube [/QUOΤΕ]
Ένας στα σχόλια ρωτάει γιατί πουλήθηκε!

----------


## renetoes

[QUOTE=ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ;574902]


> ....Χίλια συγνώμη αυτό εννοούσα!!! ....
> Pireaus Port - Hellas - YouTube[/QUOΤΕ[
> Ένας στα σχόλια ρωτάει γιατί πουλήθηκε!


...Γιατί πουλήθηκε το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ? Γιατί πουλήθηκε το ΚΡΗΤΗ (μετέπειτα ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΡΗΣ? Και τόσα άλλα...

Θυμάμαι με θλίψη συζητήσεις που είχα την εποχή των ...παχέων αγελάδων με αρχιπλοίαρχο της HELLENIC SEAWAYS (και πρώην πλοίαρχο των Μινωικών Γραμμών) που περηφανευόταν λέγοντάς μου ότι θα έστελνε για σκραπ όλα τα πλοία που έγραψαν ιστορία στην Ελλάδα με τα σινιάλα άλλων εταιρειών...

Και μείναμε να ...θαυμάζουμε σήμερα τα (καθόλα άξια)  ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ, ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ, ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ μόνο.

Τα αποτελέσματα της αλλαζονείας κάποιων που βρίσκονται σήμερα (ευτυχώς!) στα σπίτια τους!!!

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

φιλε μου σιγουρα η αλλαζονεια και η μεγαλομανια εκεινης της εποχης εφαγαν σιγουρα πολλα αξια πλοια τα οποια θα μπορουσαν ακομα και σημερα να προσφερουν στην ακτοπλοια.μην απαξιωνουμε ομως και αυτα που μας εμειναν.και ο πηγασος και το σαντορινη ειναι δυο πλοια που εχουν γραψει τεραστια ιστορια στις κυκλαδες,εχουν ταξιδεψει σε ολο το αιγαιο και οχι μονο και συνεχιζουν να βρισκονται σε εξαιρετικη κατασταση και να μας θυμιζουν αλλες εποχες.και το μυρτιδιωτισα μπορει να μην εχει αγαπηθει οσο αλλα πλοια της ακτοπλοιας  αλλα εχει και αυτο το δικο του κεφαλαιο στην ακτοπλοια.

----------


## BOBKING

> φιλε μου σιγουρα η αλλαζονεια και η μεγαλομανια εκεινης της εποχης εφαγαν σιγουρα πολλα αξια πλοια τα οποια θα μπορουσαν ακομα και σημερα να προσφερουν στην ακτοπλοια.μην απαξιωνουμε ομως και αυτα που μας εμειναν.και ο πηγασος και το σαντορινη ειναι δυο πλοια που εχουν γραψει τεραστια ιστορια στις κυκλαδες,εχουν ταξιδεψει σε ολο το αιγαιο και οχι μονο και συνεχιζουν να βρισκονται σε εξαιρετικη κατασταση και να μας θυμιζουν αλλες εποχες.και το μυρτιδιωτισα μπορει να μην εχει αγαπηθει οσο αλλα πλοια της ακτοπλοιας  αλλα εχει και αυτο το δικο του κεφαλαιο στην ακτοπλοια.


...Σε αυτό συμφωνώ και εγώ πράγματι τα Σαντορίνη και Πήγασος μπορεί να μην είναι νέας ηλικίας πλοία και να μην έχουν την πρώτη θέση στις επιλογές του απλού επιβάτη αλλά αυτά τα δυο πλοία ακόμη και σήμερα συντηρούντε άψογα και πρέπει να χερόμαστε που υπάρχουν σήμερα για να μας θυμίζουν τις παλιές καλές εποχές όσο για το Μυρτηδιώτησα το πλοίο μπορεί να κακόπεσε γιατί όπως και να το πούμε για το πλοίο δεν έκανε τίποτα κανένας ούτε η νελ ουτε παλιότερα η ανεν 
κάτι για να το αγαπήσει το επιβατικό κοινό ενώ αν ήθελαν θα μπορούσαν να του είχαν προσφέρει τα πάντα!!!...

----------


## renetoes

> φιλε μου σιγουρα η αλλαζονεια και η μεγαλομανια εκεινης της εποχης εφαγαν σιγουρα πολλα αξια πλοια τα οποια θα μπορουσαν ακομα και σημερα να προσφερουν στην ακτοπλοια.μην απαξιωνουμε ομως και αυτα που μας εμειναν.και ο πηγασος και το σαντορινη ειναι δυο πλοια που εχουν γραψει τεραστια ιστορια στις κυκλαδες,εχουν ταξιδεψει σε ολο το αιγαιο και οχι μονο και συνεχιζουν να βρισκονται σε εξαιρετικη κατασταση και να μας θυμιζουν αλλες εποχες.και το μυρτιδιωτισα μπορει να μην εχει αγαπηθει οσο αλλα πλοια της ακτοπλοιας  αλλα εχει και αυτο το δικο του κεφαλαιο στην ακτοπλοια.




Παρακαλώ να διαβάσετε πιό προσεκτικά το μήνυμά μου και να μην λέτε πράγματα που ποτέ δεν είπα.

Εγώ απαξίωσα τα 3 πλοία που ανέφερα? Ακριβως το αντίθετο είπα!!! Τι άλλο χρειάζεται να κάνει κανεις για αν σας δώσει το αληθινό μήνυμα των όσων έγραψα???

Να είστε πιο προσεκτικός όταν σχολιάζετε μηνυματά μου. Ντροπή σας να μιλάτε έτσι για μένα, που ήμουν και από τα ιδρυτικά στελέχη της ΑΝΕΝ άρα γνωρίζω πόσο αγάπησα το ΜΥΡΤιΔΙΩΤΙΣΑ. 

Προσέχετε όταν λέτε αναληθή πράγματα για τη γνώμη μου σχετικά το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ που τόσο το λάτρεψα επί πλοιαρχίας Βαγγέλη Αντωνόπουλου. Για το ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ τι να πω, αγαπημένο πλοίο, ever.. .

----------


## BOBKING

> Παρακαλώ να διαβάσετε πιό προσεκτικά το μήνυμά μου και να μην λέτε πράγματα που ποτέ δεν είπα.
> 
> Εγώ απαξίωσα τα 3 πλοία που ανέφερα? Ακριβως το αντίθετο είπα!!! Τι άλλο χρειάζεται να κάνει κανεις για αν σας δώσει το αληθινό μήνυμα των όσων έγραψα???
> 
> Να είστε πιο προσεκτικός όταν σχολιάζετε μηνυματά μου. Ντροπή σας να μιλάτε έτσι για μένα, που ήμουν και από τα ιδρυτικά στελέχη της ΑΝΕΝ άρα γνωρίζω πόσο αγάπησα το ΜΥΡΤιΔΙΩΤΙΣΑ. 
> 
> Προσέχετε όταν λέτε αναληθή πράγματα για τη γνώμη μου σχετικά το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ που τόσο το λάτρεψα επί πλοιαρχίας Βαγγέλη Αντωνόπουλου. Για το ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ τι να πω, αγαπημένο πλοίο, ever.. .


...Εγώ επειδή δεν θέλω να μπλεχτώ,με το μυνημά μου ανέφερα οτι συμφωνώ μόνο με το οτι τα τρια αυτά πλοία έχουν δυνατότητες και οτι τα έχουν αγαπήσει παρα πολύς κόσμος,εγώ δεν είπα τίποτα άλλο που να σας ενοχλήσει και τα γράφω αυτά για να ξεκαθαρήσω την θέση μου!!!...

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

δεν υπαρχει θεμα παρεξηγησης φιλε μου.οντως παρεφρασα αυτο που εγραψες αλλα το εγραψα και γενικοτερα γιατι πολοι εχουν την ταση να απαξιωνουν τα παλαιοτερα πλοια που μας εχουν απομεινει.ας μην βγαινουμε αλλο εκτος θεματος ομως.

----------


## yoR

Θυμαται κανεις να μου πει που ειχε την εκκλησια κ το καταστημα του το πλοιο; Επισης το εστιατοριο της Α θεσης ηταν μακρια απ τη κουζινα αν θυμαμαι καλα, ξερει καποιος περισσοτερα για την διαρυθμιση κ πως γινοταν η διανομη του φαγητου εκει;

----------


## renetoes

> Θυμαται κανεις να μου πει που ειχε την εκκλησια κ το καταστημα του το πλοιο; Επισης το εστιατοριο της Α θεσης ηταν μακρια απ τη κουζινα αν θυμαμαι καλα, ξερει καποιος περισσοτερα για την διαρυθμιση κ πως γινοταν η διανομη του φαγητου εκει;


Κατάστημα δεν θυμάναι να είχε το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ. Η εκκλησία βρισκόταν δεξια του  μεγάλου σαλονιού και εστιατορίου της Τουριστικής θέσης.Στην τραπεζαρία Α' θέσης το φαγητό μεταφερόταν σε μεγάλους δίσκους από τους σερβιτόρους, αφοπύ αυτοί περνούσαν από τον δεξιό και αριστερό διάδρομο με τις καμπίνες της Α' θέσης....

----------


## yoR

> Κατάστημα δεν θυμάναι να είχε το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ. Η εκκλησία βρισκόταν δεξια του  μεγάλου σαλονιού και εστιατορίου της Τουριστικής θέσης.Στην τραπεζαρία Α' θέσης το φαγητό μεταφερόταν σε μεγάλους δίσκους από τους σερβιτόρους, αφοπύ αυτοί περνούσαν από τον δεξιό και αριστερό διάδρομο με τις καμπίνες της Α' θέσης....



Ευχαριστω, φανταζομαι θα ταν πολυ κουραστικο για τους σερβιτορους ολο αυτο!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κατάστημα δεν θυμάναι να είχε το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ. Η εκκλησία βρισκόταν δεξια του  μεγάλου σαλονιού και εστιατορίου της Τουριστικής θέσης.Στην τραπεζαρία Α' θέσης το φαγητό μεταφερόταν σε μεγάλους δίσκους από τους σερβιτόρους, αφοπύ αυτοί περνούσαν από τον δεξιό και αριστερό διάδρομο με τις καμπίνες της Α' θέσης....


 Mα νομίζω τότε δεν είχαν τα καταστήματα στα πλοία.

----------


## yoR

Μπορει αρχικα να μην ειχε αλλα μηπως μετα τις μετασκευες του εβαλαν;

Επισης μικρος ειχα επισκεφτει τη γεφυρα αλλα δε θυμαμαι αν ειχε ορατατητα της πλωρης λογω του κουτιου... θυμαμαι ο καπετανιος μας πηγε ακρη γωνια στη βαρδιολα μαλλον για αυτο....

----------


## renetoes

> Μπορει αρχικα να μην ειχε αλλα μηπως μετα τις μετασκευες του εβαλαν;
> 
> Επισης μικρος ειχα επισκεφτει τη γεφυρα αλλα δε θυμαμαι αν ειχε ορατατητα της πλωρης λογω του κουτιου... θυμαμαι ο καπετανιος μας πηγε ακρη γωνια στη βαρδιολα μαλλον για αυτο....


Το "κουτί" που λέτε, δηλαδή η επέκταση του σαλονιού της Α' θέσης προς τα πλώρα, για να φτιαχεί και πιό άνετο εστιατόριο Α' θέσης, έγινε το 1993 επί πλοιαρχίας Αντώνη Καλογεράκη. 

Από το ξεκίνημά του πλοίου (με πλοίαρχο το Στέλιο Σαριδάκη ή "Μαύρο Σεπτέμβρη") η ορατότητα της πλώρης ήταν καταπληκτική, καμμία σχέση με άλλα πλοία, θίμιζε να παλιά ποστάλια που όλοι νοσταλγούμε σήμερα!

Εσείς πρέπει να ταξιδέψατε πιό πρόσφατα, με πλοίαρχο έναν εκ των Σήφη Αθητάκη, Μανώλη Καυγαλάκη, Γιώργο Κολυδά, Μανώλη Φιλίτση, Κυριάκο Θεοδωράκη, Λευτέρη Κουμιώτη, Γιώργο Σανδαλάκη, Γιάννη Ξυδάκη...

Μου ξυπνησατε αναμνήσεις, συγγνώμη για τη φλυαρία!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οι μετασκευες που εγιναν μετα το 1987 ηταν πρωτα η προεκταση της υπερκατασκευης πλωρα, εστιατοριο, και μετα, σε αλλη χρονικη περιοδο, μπηκε το <κουτι> πισω για τις καμπινες, αν θυμαμαι καλα ηταν και λουξ και στους διαδρομους ειχε μια περιεργη μοκετα και κατι κοχυλια.Το 2000-1 μπηκαν τα σπονσονς.Η αληθεια ειναι οτι το 1987 ειχε βγει ενα βαπορι κουκλα και οταν πουληθηκε ειχε χασει πολυ απο εμφανιση

----------


## BOBKING

.....Αν θυμάμαι καλά το ξενοδοχειακό του πλοίου είχε σχεδιαστεί από την ΑΜΚ.......όπως και άλλα γνωστά μας και αγαπημένα μας σκαριά...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Η ΑΜΚ (αγνη μιχαλης κατζουρακης) ειναι το πρωτο οργανομενο γραφειο με αρχη το GOLDEN ODYSSEY του Περικλη Παναγοπουλου επειτα απο προτροπη του

----------


## Apostolos

Ίσως κάπου έχουν εμφανιστεί αλλά θεωρώ οτί σε αυτό το σημείο είναι ιδανικά να (ξανα)μπουν. Απο τον αείμνηστο Albert Novelli που ευγενώς μου παραχώρησε λίγο πριν φύγει για το τελευταίο μεγάλο του ταξίδι

Chania ex Pegasus  May 1986 (Large).jpg Xania ex Pegasus Dec 1986 (Large).jpg Chania Dec 1986 (Large).jpg Aptera before  sponsons fitted (Large).jpg

----------


## Orpheas

Είχε έρθει σαν Χανιά το πλοίο?? Δε το θυμόμουν

----------


## BOBKING

> Η ΑΜΚ (αγνη μιχαλης κατζουρακης) ειναι το πρωτο οργανομενο γραφειο με αρχη το GOLDEN ODYSSEY του Περικλη Παναγοπουλου επειτα απο προτροπη του


Είσαι πολύ σωστός σε όλα όσα ανέφερες επίσης πέρα από αυτά είχαν αναλάβει και το σχέδιο διακόσμησης των Superfast 3 ,Superfast 4 αλλά και του Crown Odyssey και αυτό της Royal Cruise Line του Περικλή Παναγόπουλου αλλά και άλλων όπως Galaxy ,Century

----------


## lissos

Το πλοίο με τους περισσότερους καθρέπτες που έχω δει! 
Ειδικά στο σημείο που ήταν η reception!

----------


## renetoes

> Οι μετασκευες που εγιναν μετα το 1987 ηταν πρωτα η προεκταση της υπερκατασκευης πλωρα, εστιατοριο, και μετα, σε αλλη χρονικη περιοδο, μπηκε το <κουτι> πισω για τις καμπινες, αν θυμαμαι καλα ηταν και λουξ και στους διαδρομους ειχε μια περιεργη μοκετα και κατι κοχυλια.Το 2000-1 μπηκαν τα σπονσονς.Η αληθεια ειναι οτι το 1987 ειχε βγει ενα βαπορι κουκλα και οταν πουληθηκε ειχε χασει πολυ απο εμφανιση


Λουξ καμπίνες δεν προστέθηκαν ποτέ. ήταν εξαρχής στο ντεκ της γέφυρας, πίσω από την τραπεζαρία αξιωματικών και τις καμπινες των αξιωματικών, με αριθμους από 1 έως 8.

----------


## renetoes

> Είχε έρθει σαν Χανιά το πλοίο?? Δε το θυμόμουν


Ναι, είναι αλήθεια, στη Σούδα, στους Κυλινδρόμυλους, είχε δέσει ως ΧΑΝΙΑ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ίσως κάπου έχουν εμφανιστεί αλλά θεωρώ οτί σε αυτό το σημείο είναι ιδανικά να (ξανα)μπουν. Απο τον αείμνηστο Albert Novelli που ευγενώς μου παραχώρησε λίγο πριν φύγει για το τελευταίο μεγάλο του ταξίδι
> 
> Chania ex Pegasus  May 1986 (Large).jpg Xania ex Pegasus Dec 1986 (Large).jpg Chania Dec 1986 (Large).jpg Aptera before  sponsons fitted (Large).jpg


Πραγματικά ντοκουμέντα οι φωτό.Θυμάμαι που είχε έλθει με τα χρώματα όπως στις Νο1,2,3 αλλά με το μόκκινο της Mitsui OSK στην τσιμινιέρα.
Όμως τότε δεν είχα εντρυφήσει ακόμα στα γιαπωνέζικα κ είπα "κοίτα ένα αυτοκινητάδικο που έφεραν".

----------


## renetoes

Όπως οι Μινωικές Γραμμές είχαν το ΟΓ/ ΑΓΙΑ ΓΑΛΗΝΗ ως πλοίο όπου εκπαιιδεύονταν οι πλοίαρχοί τους πριν πιάσουν σ ένα μεγαλύτερο επιβατηγό (χωρίς να είναι πάντως υποχρεωτικός κανόνας), έτσι και από το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ της ΑΝΕΚ πέρασαν πάρα πολλοί πλοίαρχοι στο ξεκίνημά τους στην εταιρεία ως πλοίαρχοι, μάλλον επειδή ήταν μαιτζέβελο και σχετικά μικρό, για αυτό παρατηρείται και η τόσο μακριά λίστα που προανέφερα!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειχα ταξιδεψει για Χανια τελη Ιανουαριου 1997

----------


## yoR

Το Απτερα ως κρουαζιεροπλοιο στο Βιετναμ...

----------


## yoR

Στο επετειακο Ανεκοραμα υπαρχουν φωτογραφιες απο τα εγκαινια του πλοιου και αρκετες  απο τους εσωτερικους του χωρους, που φαινονται αψογοι για την δεκαετια εκεινη! Απιθανο καραβι, μακαρι να υπηρχαν κ αλλα ντοκουμεντα απο το εσωτερικο του.

----------


## renetoes

> Στο επετειακο Ανεκοραμα υπαρχουν φωτογραφιες απο τα εγκαινια του πλοιου και αρκετες  απο τους εσωτερικους του χωρους, που φαινονται αψογοι για την δεκαετια εκεινη! Απιθανο καραβι, μακαρι να υπηρχαν κ αλλα ντοκουμεντα απο το εσωτερικο του.


Αν θέλετε, μπορώ να σας ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες από τους εσωτερικούς χώρους του ΑΠΤΕΡΑ, ειδικά από αυτούς που φτιάχτηκαν μετά τη δεύτερη μετασκευή του. Τότε που ο πλοίαρχός του περηφανευόταν πως δεν μιλάμε για πλοίο της ΑΝΕΚ αλλά για πλοίο που θα έβαζε ο ίδιος στην τσιμινιέρα του, αν είχε τη δικαιοδοσία, το σήμα "ΝΒ"... Φίλος της οικογένειας βλέπετε, πρώην πλοίαρχος του ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΝ και του ΚΡΗΤΗ και μετέπειτα των ΛΑΤΩ και ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ...

Φωτογραφίες, οπως, για παράδειγμα, από τη disco, όπου θυμάμαι μια αξέχαστη βραδιά (και έχω φωτορεπορταζ...) παρέα με τον αείμνηστο Αρχηγό του Λιμενικού Σώματος Μαν. Πελοπονήσσιο, τη γυναικα του και την παρέα μας. Ή, παρέα με τον τότε πλοίαρχο και τη φρουρά του Β. Βαρδινογιάννη και μέλη της οικογενείας του. Καλύτερα να τα αφήσουμε όμως όλα αυτά, ας αφήσουμε στην ησυχία τους ζωντανούς και τεθνεότες!

Όποιος θέλει, ας μου στείλει ΠΜ.

----------


## thalassa

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να υπάρχουν ga plans του πλοιου?

----------


## lissos

*Πολλά συγχαρητήρια στο συντάκτη για το εξαιρετικό αφιέρωμα*.

Υπέροχο πλοίο, που πριν την έλευση των L155O5 και LATO, είχε για παρέα το θρυλικό ΚΡΗΤΗ.

Αξέχαστες οι κόντρες με το Κνωσσός, το οποίο ξεκινούσε μισή ώρα πριν, του έκανε την προσπέραση έξω από την Φαλκονέρα, για να φτάσει τελικά σχεδόν μισή ώρα πιο γρήγορα στη Σούδα.

Ακόμα ηχούν στα αφτιά μου τα τριξίματα του καταστρώματος, καθώς και οι ήχοι που έκαναν τα πλαστικά σκέπαστρα.

Αξέχαστες εποχές. Ίσως οι καλύτερες.

Μια φώτο από το «μπαούλο». Κάπου στο 1993…
apt1993-4.jpg

----------


## yoR

Απο το μακρινο 1995:


https://paterakisphoto.gr/theme/02-%...-%CF%80%CE%B5/

----------


## pantelis2009

Μια φωτο από το φίλο μου στο fb Georges Pop με λεζάντα:  ΑΠΤΕΡΑ – Aptera (Anek Lines). Πειραιάς – Piraeus. Kαλοκαίρι - Summer 2002. 

Aπτερα-–-Aptera-(Anek-Lines).-Πειραιάς-–-Piraeus.-Kαλοκαίρι---Summer-2002-Georges-Po.jpg

----------


## Chris_Chania

Με αφορμή την επίσκεψη Πομπέο στα Χανιά, εντόπισα τυχαία σε ένα άρθρο του newsit, μια φωτογραφία πολύ ιδιαίτερη και σπάνια. Παραβλέποντας τα πρόσωπα (...) στον κόλπο της Σούδας βλέπουμε το ¶πτερα πίσω στο 1994, δεμένο κάθετα σε σχέση με τις γνωστές θέσεις των πλοίων. Το 'Απτερα για όσους θυμούνται, έδενε έτσι στη Σούδα, με αποτέλεσμα μια εντυπωσιακή θέα του βαποριού, ειδικά όταν το έβλεπες απο την μεριά της πλατείας της Σούδας. Αξέχαστες εποχές, που δυστυχώς δεν έχουν φωτογραφηθεί σχεδόν καθόλου

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Καλησπέρα ! 


Έδενε έτσι γιατί αριστερά είχε τον καταπέλτη επιβατών με την κυλιόμενη σκάλα.

----------

